# New K3 Covers Up at M-Edge



## pattyaz

I was browsing the M-Edge site tonight and noticed that they have added more K3 covers.  It seems like they have gone away from hinges completely and all of the styles now have four corner straps.  I absolutely love the GO cover for a minimal cover but it still doesn't fasten closed as far as I can tell.....  If it just fastened somehow, it would be perfect - very similar to my favorite, Noreve, at a fraction of the cost and wait time.

Anyone buying a new M-Edge for their K3?


----------



## areUaware

hopefully, my first kindle is arriving in a week (K3) and wanting to avoid the hinge mechanism, I've been looking at M-Edge covers. The 4 corner strap is pretty reliable, yeah?

I'm especially interested in the Trip Jacket. However, is the *elastic strap* the only difference between the Trip jacket and the Go jacket? Would you guys recommend the elastic strap?


----------



## sams

Another difference seems to be that the Trip jacket is canvas and the Go is leather. Can't really say anything about the strap.

I really like the Go though. It's very clean and simple. I also like the Capital Jacket, mostly because it zips while folded back. hah


----------



## hera

I don't know if I am going to buy M-Edge.  I have a M-Edge Platform for my K2 and my DX, and was planning on buying one for my K3.  I don't like the look of the nylon channel on the Platform and Executive covers, though, so I probably won't be buying another Platform.  

The Theater-Stand on the Leisure cover looks interesting, but I'm more likely to use an adjustable stand with my DX than with K3.

I love the look of the Cambridge, and like the idea of magnets to keep the cover folded back.  However, I want something to keep the cover closed.

If I buy a M-Edge, I'll probably get a Trip cover.


----------



## Tom Diego

pattyaz said:


> Anyone buying a new M-Edge for their K3?


I had a Latitude Jacket in Red/Black for my K2 and really liked how functional, protective and lightweight it was. I won an M-Edge contest on Facebook and have my choice of any K3 product. I'm tempted to just go with the Latitude Jacket again although the Capital Jacket looks interesting with a little more room for their light. Still have time to make up my mind!


----------



## kimbertay

I don't care for the new design of the Platform Jacket.  I am waiting to see some New Yorker covers so maybe those will cheer me up!


----------



## LibbyD

Love the Cambridge.  That's exactly the design direction I've been waiting for.  The absence of some type of closure doesn't worry me because I would carry it in a bag, most likely the black zippered neoprene bag I'm using now (or one like it).  However, I prefer a hinge to corners and elastic so that could be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Erinath

I love the look of the Executive jacket, though hate to think how much something like that would cost.


----------



## cbb77

Hmm, I'm not overly excited about these covers.  Take a close look at the pictures and see the measurements.  It appears that these covers are thicker than those for the K2.  Look at the picture for the GO with the cover folded back; it doesn't sit flat    Why would they do that   Not sure it would be comfortable to hold they way they show it now.


----------



## rockstone

Why in the world did they remove the Hinge system altogether and why are these covers looking so bloated? Sheesh...


----------



## LibbyD

rockstone said:


> Why in the world did they remove the Hinge system altogether and why are these covers looking so bloated? Sheesh...


Perhaps because people persist in believing that hinges crack Kindles. (Sheesh again.) Or perhaps because they want to provide options. Or maybe the license to use the hinge expired.


----------



## rockstone

LibbyD said:


> Perhaps because people persist in believing that hinges crack Kindles. (Sheesh again.) Or perhaps because they want to provide options. Or maybe the license to use the hinge expired.


Well options would have been nice, but there is no option here at all. All Straps. The clean look which the hinges provided is gone..
Damn , this puts me in the hands of Amazon for the covers.....

Guess it mebbe the license ...


----------



## lyndarogers

I wonder when these will be available for purchase.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Morning Everyone!

The main differences between our GO! Jackets and Trip Jackets for the Kindle3 are the exterior materials are different (as sams pointed out), the interior fabric color is different and the GO! has our new box style spine while the Trip's spine is leather and will fold back completely flat.  As cbb77 noted, the GO! Jacket does fold back easily, but it does not fold back completely flat, it forms more of a wedge shape.  We feel that it is very comfortable to hold while reading, but we know that everyone has a different opinion of what is comfortable to hold for long periods.

Our four-corner mounting system holds just as securely as the hinge system.  This is the mounting system we use on all of our other eReader products and have not had any issues with it.  I personally use both our Platform Jacket (Jade Green) and our Halsea Bay Jacket (Kona Koi Aqua) for my Kindle2 and have never had any issues with either.  In the interest of science, and to be able to honestly answer customer questions about the security of our four-corner system, I have performed numerous, vigorous, shake tests over the last year and have never had my Kindle fall out or even look like it was coming loose.  The straps hold very securely.

The Halsea Bay Jacket, like the Trip, uses an elastic strap to hold the cover closed.  I have been using it exclusively since they first came out and it holds just as securely now as it did when I got it back at the beginning of May.

I am not entirely sure what you mean, rockstone, about the covers looking bloated.  Do you feel they look fat somehow, or just larger than expected?

We really appreciated all of the feedback we get from our customers!  Thank you all for taking the time to share your thoughts and comments!  Please continue to let us know what you think, what you want, etc.

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## lyndarogers

Jackie, when will we be able to purchase them?


----------



## chilady1

I am waiting also for the New Yorker covers.  I have been wanting one for a while and almost ordered one for my K2 but when I found out that the K3s were coming out, I decided to wait.  Come on M-edge, get all those wonderful cover suggestions going into production.  Preferably one or two with books on the cover.


----------



## FSkornia

I know I'm anxiously waiting to be able to buy a new Executive Jacket for my Kindle 3. I bought one for my Kindle 1 and have absolutely loved it. Where my original one was the mocha, I think I'm going to go with the black to match my graphite Kindle 3.


----------



## pattyaz

chilady1 said:


> I am waiting also for the New Yorker covers. I have been wanting one for a while and almost ordered one for my K2 but when I found out that the K3s were coming out, I decided to wait. Come on M-edge, get all those wonderful cover suggestions going into production. Preferably one or two with books on the cover.


Yes - I agree!! And a wonderful New Yorker cover with books and the four corner straps would be perfect! I know I am a little picky .....


----------



## rockstone

Jackie, i was concurring with what cb77 has stated. The covers look thicker than the Kindle2 versions which were very svelte. It might be the photos,i dunno. The M-edge exec jacket is on top of my list, but the Hingeless form has put me off a bit. I am sure there are a lot of folks who would love to have the hinge back...


----------



## Lisa M.

I'm so sad that the hinge system is gone!   I was going to buy an M-Edge cover for my K3 but now I don't know. *pouts* Do we know for sure that there will be New Yorker covers for the K3? Can it have the hinge system, pretty pretty please??


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

lyndarogers said:


> Jackie, when will we be able to purchase them?


Sorry, didn't mean to leave your question out! We don't have a date yet. As soon as I have more information about product availability I will let everyone know.


----------



## AlexJouJou

I really like the new Capital Case. I like the zip around concept - and it looks like it should fit in my other bags (like borsa bella). 

It also looks like the current Medge eluminator works with the next gen cases which would be GREAT for me as I have two (although one is flickering like it has a short in it or something..I just bought it 2 months ago so this is worrisome!)


----------



## meglet

I'm glad the new products are up, the new Cambridge jackets look really nice. 

I was planning to buy a purple Platform jacket for my K3 as soon as it was available, but right now I'm not sure. I'll wait to see the photos of the Platform in the colors, I'm not sure if I actually don't like the new design, or if the photos just look kind of weird to me. I think it's the photos, as some of the other new covers don't look quite right for some reason.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

rockstone said:


> Jackie, i was concurring with what cb77 has stated. The covers look thicker than the Kindle2 versions which were very svelte. It might be the photos,i dunno. The M-edge exec jacket is on top of my list, but the Hingeless form has put me off a bit. I am sure there are a lot of folks who would love to have the hinge back...


Ah! Thank you for clarifying that for me! Our jackets for the Kindle3 will fit the device just as nicely as our jackets for the Kindle2 fit that device. To start we are only going to be offering Kindle3 jackets with the four-corner mounting. In the future we may have other mounting options available, but nothing currently. We are listening when we receive requests such as yours (and Lisa M.'s).


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

We are planning on offering the New Yorker jacket (with four-corner mounting) for the Kindle3, but we do not have any information on a release date for it yet.  But we are still very interested in knowing what cover art everyone is interested in, so feel free to add any suggestions to the thread.  Of course, proper licensing needs to be obtained before we will be able to offer specific artwork, so even some that we also really, really like, we might not be able to have.  But, we do want to make sure that we are offering a selection that best fits what our customers want.  So keep the suggestions and comments coming!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

AlexJouJou said:


> I really like the new Capital Case. I like the zip around concept - and it looks like it should fit in my other bags (like borsa bella).
> 
> It also looks like the current Medge eluminator works with the next gen cases which would be GREAT for me as I have two (although one is flickering like it has a short in it or something..I just bought it 2 months ago so this is worrisome!)


Please contact us at [email protected] with your order information for the e-Luminator that is flickering and we will be happy to help you get it replaced.


----------



## amafan

I've been looking for a travel package that i can throw in with my carry-ons and arounds.  The touring sleeve lloks good. Does anyone have experience with this item.  Is their enough room for charger, light, etc?


----------



## ken.w

Jackie, I'm really glad to see that the black Trip jacket's spine is now black, but why is the interior still tan?  I think it looks awful in combination with the graphite Kindle.  Shouldn't it be grey or black?

Thanks.


----------



## amafan

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We are planning on offering the New Yorker jacket (with four-corner mounting) for the Kindle3, but we do not have any information on a release date for it yet. But we are still very interested in knowing what cover art everyone is interested in, so feel free to add any suggestions to the thread. Of course, proper licensing needs to be obtained before we will be able to offer specific artwork, so even some that we also really, really like, we might not be able to have. But, we do want to make sure that we are offering a selection that best fits what our customers want. So keep the suggestions and comments coming!


I love Impressionist and post-Impressionist art. Suerat's "Le Cirque" or Manet's "Sailing Boats on the Arguenteil" would get my attention for a cover.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Jackie, I'm really glad to see that the black Trip jacket's spine is now black, but why is the interior still tan? I think it looks awful in combination with the graphite Kindle. Shouldn't it be grey or black?
> 
> Thanks.


The black Trip does now have a black spine and closure strap. The interior fabric of all of our Trip Jackets is the same, so it will be tan even on the black jacket. I am sorry that, obviously, this isn't the exact color combination you were hoping for. I have passed along your comments to our Product Development Team.


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> The black Trip does now have a black spine and closure strap. The interior fabric of all of our Trip Jackets is the same, so it will be tan even on the black jacket. I am sorry that, obviously, this isn't the exact color combination you were hoping for. I have passed along your comments to our Product Development Team.


Thanks. Are the ones that are up on the site now all the K3 covers you are putting out for now, or are there more that aren't up yet?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

amafan,

Ooh!  Good suggestions on artwork, I will be sure to pass those along for consideration!  Our Touring Sleeve does allow for storage of the charger.  As far as fitting a light in there, it would really depend on the light.  Our e-Luminator2 booklight would fit, but the Touring Sleeve is not actually compatible with the e-Luminator since the sleeve design is for storage and transport, but not for reading with the device inside the sleeve and the e-Luminator does not attach directly to the Kindle.

Oh, and for Everyone, I do also want to clearly point out that since the Kindle3 is smaller, the e-Luminator2 for the Kindle2 is too long to be stored inside our sort of "stow and go" covers like the Executive, Platform and Capital.  The version of the light that we are currently selling for the Kindle3 fits perfectly in the new Kindle3 jackets.  If anyone has an e-Luminator2 for the Kindle2 and wants to use it with their Kindle3, I would suggest one of our Kindle3 jackets were the light inserts to the right-side of the Kindle, like the Trip, Cambridge, etc.  The fact that the light is a little longer doesn't matter as much when the light isn't being stored inside the jacket.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Thanks. Are the ones that are up on the site now all the K3 covers you are putting out for now, or are there more that aren't up yet?


I believe these are all of the ones we are announcing today. But we do have others that we are still working on that will be announced in the near future. Was there something specific you were looking for?


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I believe these are all of the ones we are announcing today. But we do have others that we are still working on that will be announced in the near future. Was there something specific you were looking for?


Well I'm disappointed that the interior of the Trip is tan. I really liked that jacket on the K2. I was just hoping for something sleek and sort of techie-looking, but no leather. I did get the Trip for the K2, but figured that leather was probably leftovers from cuts of larger pieces that otherwise would have been thrown away.


----------



## Geoffrey

I think I'm going to keep waiting to see what else M-Edge comes out with ... and I know there's no satisfying everyone all the time.  This is where my brain is right now ...

I really like that my Prodigy case holds the eluminator within itself. That way I just flip it up and turn it on when I want to use it instead of having to carry it separately ... so the right hand removable slots don't really float my boat on the ones designed that way .... Hopefully the Prodigies just haven't been put up yet.

I also really like the clean lines of the hinges so I'm hoping there will be some future options with hinges.  I'm not sure if no hinges are a dealbreaker, but I've never had a cover without it and this will be my 4th kindle - I'm kinda attached to the hinges.

The Cambridge Jacket is gorgeous but it's interior fabric is too light and the light is on the right side.  The Capital is great and I'm not sure how I would feel about holding a zipper as I often hold my k2 with my right hand.  My favorite so far is the Executive.  

I am, of course, curious about pricing but I'll just wait patiently for that.


----------



## mistyd107

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We are planning on offering the New Yorker jacket (with four-corner mounting) for the Kindle3, but we do not have any information on a release date for it yet. But we are still very interested in knowing what cover art everyone is interested in, so feel free to add any suggestions to the thread. Of course, proper licensing needs to be obtained before we will be able to offer specific artwork, so even some that we also really, really like, we might not be able to have. But, we do want to make sure that we are offering a selection that best fits what our customers want. So keep the suggestions and comments coming!


will this include all designs that are available for these Jackets now? I am in love with and wanting the dog behind the door? The ONLY reason I have not already ordered it for my k2 is I knew I'd be upgrading very soon.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

mistyd107 said:


> will this include all designs that are available for these Jackets now? I am in love with and wanting the dog behind the door? The ONLY reason I have not already ordered it for my k2 is I knew I'd be upgrading very soon.


Most likely, yes. But until we actually release them, I cannot guarantee any specific artwork.


----------



## dolcenotte

I noticed someone was leary about purchasing the new GO case because of the way it folds back at a slight angle. I own the halsea bay jacket amongst (many!) others and the halsea jacket folds back in much the same way. It is definitely a comfortable reading experience. I'm also sure that as you break it in, it may flatten out some. My halsea jacket retains that box style but if I push it down more, it flattens, so maybe you will have the best of both worlds. LOL

I own several cases by M-Edge for my Kindle 2 and they are durable, well made, visually appealing cases that are very supportive of the Kindle. I own both the hinge style and the four corners. I have also noticed that if there is ever a defect in workmanship or disapproval of a product that their customer service team is friendly and quick to make it right! Go M-Edge!

I am sure their new cases will be just as amazing, as will their customer service!!


----------



## mistyd107

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Most likely, yes. But until we actually release them, I cannot guarantee any specific artwork.


ok great I understand!!!! can't wait until they are released I like other designs as well but that is my absolute favorite


----------



## AlexJouJou

I also want to say I have the Halsea and it is my FAVORITE cover/case for my K2i. I like the flap that closes over the Kindle to keep it secure. 

I'm not as fond of the more plastic feel of the Halsea and I'd prefer this same type of style in an all leather or faux leather case but once I got the Halsea I put the Prodigy and the Platform up in my closet (and then I loaned them out to friend who got a Kindle for her to try them. Unfortunately she smokes and it didn't hit me until the cases came back stinky that would be a problem..so now I'm trying to air them out    )


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Tom Diego said:


> I had a Latitude Jacket in Red/Black for my K2 and really liked how functional, protective and lightweight it was. I won an M-Edge contest on Facebook and have my choice of any K3 product. I'm tempted to just go with the Latitude Jacket again although the Capital Jacket looks interesting with a little more room for their light. Still have time to make up my mind!


I say go for the Capital. If you don't like it, you can just send it to me.


----------



## Geoffrey

Jackie,

so is the hinge system gone from all k3 covers or just not included in the ones already released?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Geoffrey said:


> Jackie,
> 
> so is the hinge system gone from all k3 covers or just not included in the ones already released?


We are not currently planning on using the hinge in our Kindle3 products. We are making note of the interest in it. And we are looking into alternate mounting systems that would provide many of the benefits of the hinge, but without the risk to the device.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Well I'm disappointed that the interior of the Trip is tan. I really liked that jacket on the K2. I was just hoping for something sleek and sort of techie-looking, but no leather. I did get the Trip for the K2, but figured that leather was probably leftovers from cuts of larger pieces that otherwise would have been thrown away.


Have you looked at our new Executive, Platform and Go! Jackets for the Kindle3? What were your thoughts about the design on these styles?


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Have you looked at our new Executive, Platform and Go! Jackets for the Kindle3? What were your thoughts about the design on these styles?


Are they all leather?


----------



## booknut

Well if you want feedback on the new designs, here is my 2 cents worth-- As they stand I won't be ordering any of your cases. I want a case that either uses the hinges or something like that without putting distracting straps on. The whole notion that hinges aren't safe is ludicrous. People cracked the kindle because they opened it the wrong way, not because the hinges harmed the device. Also I like a cover that folds back flat and is compact like the official kindle cover so it sort of disappears when you are reading. Your covers look a bit bulky and most now don't fold flat. I was somewhat interested in the canvas cover in navy blue but a lime green strap just sounds ugly and tan inside won't match a graphite kindle. As for a sleeve - I read the kindle out of a cover most of the time so I do use a sleeve but I won't purchase one that isn't custom fit for the kindle 3. All your sleeves wherer made for a bigger kindle and having a sleeve that isn't a tight fit makes no sense to me. One more point I would like to make is that your website is overly filled with leather good. The canvas cover would be more appealing to people who don't want a leather cover if you lose the leather on the spine. A canvas cover appeals to me because its easier to clean.


----------



## naltak

To be honest, I am a little underwhelmed and sadly disappointed that M-edge is doing away with the hinge system. The hinge system with the 2 outside corner tabs looked perfect and very clean and smart. I was so looking forward to a New Yorker built like the ones for the K-2. For some reason the 4 strap system just looks too cluttered to me, just my opinion. I didn't want to, but Amazon covers are looking a little better now. M-Edge cases for the K2 look so cool! I was hoping the same for the K3 (tear falls to the floor).


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Are they all leather?


The material selected for the new Kindle 3 products is the highest quality man-made leather on the market. We selected this synthetic leather in order to provide the most durable, best-looking product at the most affordable price.

Man-made leather provides other advantages: less waste during the manufacturing process; the ability to create consistently uniform products; and it is animal and earth-friendly.

We are confident that our customers will be more than pleased with our new M-Edge accessories.


----------



## Lisa M.

After thinking about my preferences, the lack of the hinge system is a deal-breaker for me. I have been ready and waiting to buy an M-Edge cover for my K3; my K2 wears a GO! Jacket and I love it. But the straps looks messy and excessive to me, AND I just don't see how they could truly hold the kindle in place better than the hinges. I will not be buying from M-Edge for my K3 unless the hinge system is brought back. LeSportsac will be getting my business. Sorry.


----------



## pjune

Lisa M., I agree with you 100%.  I've been using the GO cover on my K2 for 18 months and I love it!  It's protective yet sleek and clean looking and not too bulky.  The new version just looks bulky to me.  I don't like the corner straps and I HATE that it doesn't lie flat.  I think they did that in order to be able to use the light, but I rarely use one anyway, which is why I bought that cover in the first place!  I LOVE the hinge system.  I'm leaning toward LeSportSac as well, but first I need a Kindle 3, LOL!  Fortunately my birthday is right around the corner!


----------



## rockstone

Well, it would be interesting to know why Medge skipped the hinges alltogether...


----------



## Lisa M.

rockstone said:


> Well, it would be interesting to know why Medge skipped the hinges alltogether...


I would love to know as well! Why mess with success?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Lisa M. said:


> I would love to know as well! Why mess with success?


I agree. I am really bummed that the hinges are no longer in use. I loved my Prodigy covers. One thing that I found is that sometimes the top elastic corner strap would slip off and behind the K2. That wasn't a problem because the hinges were what really held the K2 in. If I had one of the new covers and that same corner strap were to slip off, I would think the K3 could easily fall out - mostly if a person didn't notice that the strap had slipped behind. I am a very careful person, but this just kind of scares me a little.

A suggestion that I would make is to have the non-elastic straps on the top and bottom right edge and the elastic straps on the top and bottom left edge. That way, the non-elastic straps would keep the K3 from slipping out the open side of the cover. (Or less likely.) The spine of the cover would help to keep the K3 from slipping out to the left.


----------



## mlewis78

I liked the Go Jacket just the way it was for the K2.  I have four of them and use them more than my two Oberon covers.  I may have to buy an Amazon, Sportsac or Cole Haan with the hinges.  I'm disappointed.  I hope that M-Edge changes this before they develop the New Yorker covers!


----------



## mlewis78

I bought the Go Jacket for my DX last year and was also disappointed about the lack of hinges (not sure if any other DX covers have them, but I didnt' realize that the description meant that there were no hinges).  It just doesn't fold back as well as the K2 Go Jacket does.


----------



## Lisa M.

mlewis78 said:


> I liked the Go Jacket just the way it was for the K2. I have four of them and use them more than my two Oberon covers. I may have to buy an Amazon, Sportsac or Cole Haan with the hinges. I'm disappointed. I hope that M-Edge changes this before they develop the New Yorker covers!


Me tooooo!! I've wanted a New Yorker cover so badly! But it's gotta have the hinges!


----------



## stanghla

I also am very disappointed that there is no hinge system with the new covers.  I will not buy a cover without the hinges and I do not like the look of the corners at all on the new designs.  I have a Prodigy with the eluminator light and was waiting anxiously for that cover for my new K3.  I guess I will have to look around at some other brands now.


----------



## Sofie

I'm happy there are no hinges on the M-Edge covers.  

I take my Kindle out of its cover frequently as I have multiple covers that I use with matching handbags and I like to read without a cover. I noticed very small scratches on the side of my Kindle from the hinges on my Prodigy cover. I then bought a Platform cover because there were no hinges. 

I hope M-Edge stays hinge-less on a few of their cover choices.


----------



## kimbertay

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We are planning on offering the New Yorker jacket (with four-corner mounting) for the Kindle3, but we do not have any information on a release date for it yet. But we are still very interested in knowing what cover art everyone is interested in, so feel free to add any suggestions to the thread. Of course, proper licensing needs to be obtained before we will be able to offer specific artwork, so even some that we also really, really like, we might not be able to have. But, we do want to make sure that we are offering a selection that best fits what our customers want. So keep the suggestions and comments coming!


I would love to see this New Yorker cover:










Like others, I would prefer the hinge system though!


----------



## Geoffrey

stanghla said:


> I also am very disappointed that there is no hinge system with the new covers. I will not buy a cover without the hinges and I do not like the look of the corners at all on the new designs. I have a Prodigy with the eluminator light and was waiting anxiously for that cover for my new K3. I guess I will have to look around at some other brands now.


I was hoping they would capitalize on the hinge as a power source for the light and design something better than the Amazon cover with built in light. The amazon cover is OK but not very designy.

I'm really happy with my k2 Prodigy and having a light source as part of the cover is that is carried within the cover is extremely high on my hit parade. I carry my kindle in my messenger bag when I'm out and about, but when I want to use the light, I'm usually already curled up comfortably somewhere (like in bed) and I do not want to get up to get a light. having a case designed to hold a light was a good idea, but an integrated system that was also attractive would be even better. 

I am beginning to think the hinge is a deal breaker. I like that the prodigy has hinges and little straps but my K1 was constantly coming out of its cover with just straps - so I don't trust them.


----------



## KindleGirl

Sofie said:


> I'm happy there are no hinges on the M-Edge covers.
> 
> I take my Kindle out of its cover frequently as I have multiple covers that I use with matching handbags and I like to read without a cover. I noticed very small scratches on the side of my Kindle from the hinges on my Prodigy cover. I then bought a Platform cover because there were no hinges.
> 
> I hope M-Edge stays hinge-less on a few of their cover choices.


Ditto for me. I used the hinge system with my previous m-edge cover and noticed that the case started pulling apart after a while. It didn't seem to affect it, but I don't want to take that chance. I was always super careful with it, so it can happen even if you are careful. Maybe an option for a hinge system OR corners


----------



## KindleGirl

kimbertay said:


> I would love to see this New Yorker cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like others, I would prefer the hinge system though!


Great cover for the upcoming fall season!


----------



## Geoffrey

KindleGirl said:


> Maybe an option for a hinge system OR corners


heh ..... I think if they go with only one or the other they will annoy a percentage of their customer base .... options are good but I'm sure would mean keeping more on hand inventory to satisfy the different needs.


----------



## rockstone

Geoffrey said:


> heh ..... I think if they go with only one or the other they will annoy a percentage of their customer base .... options are good but I'm sure would mean keeping more on hand inventory to satisfy the different needs.


Well a lot of the others have the Hinge system intact, so i guess it's not that the demand has dried up. Pity about the Medge ones though, The GO and Prodigy jackets were especially fantastic for the K2....


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

JackieAtMEdge said:


> The material selected for the new Kindle 3 products is the highest quality man-made leather on the market. We selected this synthetic leather in order to provide the most durable, best-looking product at the most affordable price.
> 
> Man-made leather provides other advantages: less waste during the manufacturing process; the ability to create consistently uniform products; and it is animal and earth-friendly.
> 
> We are confident that our customers will be more than pleased with our new M-Edge accessories.


I should have added that our Cambridge Jacket is genuine leather.


----------



## 4Katie

I'm probably the only one, but I'm disappointed I can't still get a plain cover for my (ordered) K3. I love the hinge system, that it folds flat for reading and storing, and that it didn't have any embellishments on the front, making it easy to slip in and out of my bag.


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> The material selected for the new Kindle 3 products is the highest quality man-made leather on the market. We selected this synthetic leather in order to provide the most durable, best-looking product at the most affordable price.
> 
> Man-made leather provides other advantages: less waste during the manufacturing process; the ability to create consistently uniform products; and it is animal and earth-friendly.
> 
> We are confident that our customers will be more than pleased with our new M-Edge accessories.


Actually, that's great to hear. I don't want leather at all. So are the spine and straps of the Trip Jacket also synthetic leather? That would make me want one even more, if you guys would just make the interior grey to match the graphite kindle.


----------



## ken.w

Does the GO! cover have any way to keep itself closed?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Does the GO! cover have any way to keep itself closed?


I will have to ask about the Trip, just to make sure, and will get back to you with an answer. As for the GO! jacket, it does not have a specific closure method. They open and close like a regular, hardback, book. They were designed to be slim, sleek and minimal while still offering excellent device protection.


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I will have to ask about the Trip, just to make sure, and will get back to you with an answer. As for the GO! jacket, it does not have a specific closure method. They open and close like a regular, hardback, book. They were designed to be slim, sleek and minimal while still offering excellent device protection.


Thanks. That's what I liked about the Trip. Very slim, but it has the elastic.

Just by curiosity, did your designers consciously agree that the tan looked good with the graphite Kindle?


----------



## Jobee87

I was hoping M-Edge would make the Prodigy Jacket for the Kindle 3, but the one pictured sitting below the Kindle 2 in this picture: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp

Did M-edge ever sell that kind of version of the Prodigy? I dont see it on the website anymore, just in the pictures. Perhaps it sold out?

I don't have a Kindle case yet but i want one badly.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Thanks. That's what I liked about the Trip. Very slim, but it has the elastic.
> 
> Just by curiosity, did your designers consciously agree that the tan looked good with the graphite Kindle?


I just spoke with our Product Development Team and the leather accents on our Trip jackets for the K3 are actually leather, not synthetic. Sorry for any confusion about that, but these are new products that are still in production and we are still getting the details about them. I am glad you asked the questions though, because now we know.

I also asked them about the tan interior on the black Trip jackets. The interior fabric on all of our Trip Jackets is tan. Only the exterior colors and corner straps change from jacket to jacket. So the choice was for consistency amongst the style. At this point, in all honesty, the interior color won't be changed, at least not for the first run of this product. However, they have noted your question and I have added it to our suggestion list.


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I just spoke with our Product Development Team and the leather accents on our Trip jackets for the K3 are actually leather, not synthetic. Sorry for any confusion about that, but these are new products that are still in production and we are still getting the details about them. I am glad you asked the questions though, because now we know.
> 
> I also asked them about the tan interior on the black Trip jackets. The interior fabric on all of our Trip Jackets is tan. Only the exterior colors and corner straps change from jacket to jacket. So the choice was for consistency amongst the style. At this point, in all honesty, the interior color won't be changed, at least not for the first run of this product. However, they have noted your question and I have added it to our suggestion list.


Thanks for the info, Jackie. I do look forward to seeing what the complete black Trip jacket looks like.

Any idea when they will be ready for sale? My Kindle arrived today and living in NYC, I really don't want to take this thing out of the house without a cover.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Jobee87 said:


> I was hoping M-Edge would make the Prodigy Jacket for the Kindle 3, but the one pictured sitting below the Kindle 2 in this picture: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp
> 
> Did M-edge ever sell that kind of version of the Prodigy? I dont see it on the website anymore, just in the pictures. Perhaps it sold out?
> 
> I don't have a Kindle case yet but i want one badly.


If you are referring to our 3 contrasting color combinations, we used to offer those, but they have been discontinued. As far as I am aware, we are not offering a contrasting combination in either our Executive (the Prodigy without the hinge) or Platform jacket styles for the Kindle3.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Thanks for the info, Jackie. I do look forward to seeing what the complete black Trip jacket looks like.
> 
> Any idea when they will be ready for sale? My Kindle arrived today and living in NYC, I really don't want to take this thing out of the house without a cover.


Unfortunately, I do not have any release date information yet.

I don't know if you ever did say, what do you think of the designs for the Executive, Platform and GO!? Since you have mentioned that you are looking for something with more of a tech look, I was curious to see what you think of them.


----------



## ken.w

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I don't know if you ever did say, what do you think of the designs for the Executive, Platform and GO!? Since you have mentioned that you are looking for something with more of a tech look, I was curious to see what you think of them.


Oh, sorry. They're not my style. Too traditional-looking for me.


----------



## Geoffrey

JackieAtMEdge said:


> I also asked them about the tan interior on the black Trip jackets. The interior fabric on all of our Trip Jackets is tan. Only the exterior colors and corner straps change from jacket to jacket. So the choice was for consistency amongst the style. At this point, in all honesty, the interior color won't be changed, at least not for the first run of this product. However, they have noted your question and I have added it to our suggestion list.


It makes sense the company would use the same fabrics across the board like that. And, I carry my kindle everywhere and read with the cover flipped back, so my Prodigy is constantly needing to be cleaned as the grey fabric shows the dirt nicely. I'm afraid that tan would show even sooner ....


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Oh, sorry. They're not my style. Too traditional-looking for me.


No worries! Just curious. We really do welcome all of the feedback we get on our products. We learn as much, if not more, from the things people don't like as we do from what they do like.

Geoffrey - The interior grey of our new Executive, GO! and Platform jackets is darker than it was for the Kindle2, and shouldn't show dirt as easily.


----------



## Jobee87

I will most likely end up getting a black Go! for my first Kindle 3 cover. I like the look of it better than Amazons basic cover. I would have liked some contrasting colors, like the creme color on light brown with the discontinued Prodigy covers, but i suppose they didn't sell as well. I like simple looking with protection.

[edit]

Actually, I may look into the Cambridge ones. Although a multi color Prodigy would really hit the spot. I would pay $40 for that.









that one circled in red


----------



## ken.w

Geoffrey said:


> It makes sense the company would use the same fabrics across the board like that. And, I carry my kindle everywhere and read with the cover flipped back, so my Prodigy is constantly needing to be cleaned as the grey fabric shows the dirt nicely. I'm afraid that tan would show even sooner ....


It does and does not make sense. They vary the color of the leather, so why not the interior? I personally think that the grey would be more universal between the white and graphite. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## FSkornia

I know it's been said that the release dates are unknown, but is there any chance that it might be within the time for the back to school sale?  I would be nice to get that discount when I buy my cover and light.


----------



## VondaZ

Will the Share on Facebook 25% off discount code still be valid when the K3 accessories are available or does that code expire?


----------



## Jobee87

I see pricing has now been set. I will most likely order the Executive Jacket, which is prices very well imo. Any chance you could put in a request to get a Pebble Cream w/Saddle color combination version like some of the other sleeves?


----------



## gary sullivan

Sorry, Jackie, without the hinges, and the substitution of the crude and unsightly straps, I will be forced to consider Cole Haan, Octovo, or other admittedly more expensive alternatives.  Why did you listen to those few that complained of the Amazon hinge system?? These are people who likely try to put their pants on over their heads, and then immediately claim to have found a manufacturing error!  Also, having 4 thoroughly servicable covers now for my K2, I'd like to throttle whoever felt it so necessary to change the center-to-center spacing by ~5/16" on the hinge system @ Amazon!!  I hate to suspect that it was a purely anti-customer, revenue-enhancing notion.


----------



## CaroleC

I guess we are all individuals and have our individual preferences when it comes to hinges, corners, or velcro. Nobody is the "keeper of the truth" on this issue (not even me! LOL). 

I like the corners best, myself.    I think there are plenty of options for those who prefer hinges, and for those who prefer corners, among the new K3 model covers of various manufacturers.


----------



## freelantzer

JackieAtMEdge said:


> If you are referring to our 3 contrasting color combinations, we used to offer those, but they have been discontinued. As far as I am aware, we are not offering a contrasting combination in either our Executive (the Prodigy without the hinge) or Platform jacket styles for the Kindle3.


That is very disappointing to me. I own a leather Platform cover for my K2 in grey and black, and I adore it. I want another Platform cover for my K3, but I was hoping for something more like the one I already have. I will have to think more about it and do some research into other covers before buying one, I guess. :/


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I'd  be curious to know if any of the Nook covers from M-Edge will work with the K3.  I miss the Prodigy...


----------



## identicaltriplets

I ordered this sleeve in baby pink for my K3. I am going to wait until a lot of the companies have their K3 covers made and available until I make a final decision on what I want. This sleeve will do nicely for a few months until I decide on a permanent cover.


----------



## brandy1

If I'm understanding correctly, the new Platform is synthetic leather?  I loved the Platform cover for my K2 (I purchased one for my mom's K2 as well).  I just don't think I'm willing to spend $45 for a synthetic leather case (especially when the one for the K2 was $30).


----------



## CaroleC

I am very seriously thinking about the M-Edge "Go" cover for the K3. The description calls it "One of the lightest weight, most compact jackets available", and that is what appeals to me about it for the K3. It has corners, which I like. It looks like it folds back pretty flat. 

I really like that the given dimensions are small - - just 5.31" x 7.83" x 0.95". The K3 itself is just 7.5" long, and yet I have noticed that some sleeves and covers are as long as 8.5" - - so I have been looking for a more compact cover. The K3 is a little less than 5" wide. This definitely appears to be not just a re-worked K2 cover, but one that has been reduced to a nice, compact K3 cover. 

After having Oberons for my k2i and DXG I like the fact that M-Edge says their "Go" cover is light weight (though the weight isn't given yet   ). 

I was thinking of a sleeve this time, but when reading I have found that I miss the cover. Plus, the back of the K3 does get fingerprints that would be hidden with a cover.


----------



## babnaw

I really like the look of the executive jacket for K3.


----------



## joanie

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'd be curious to know if any of the Nook covers from M-Edge will work with the K3. I miss the Prodigy...


Me too. I had the Executive cover for my K1, which looked similar, and I had the Prodigy for my K2. I need a strap to feel protected, so that limits me to the Executive for K3, but I hate the design.

Please bring back the Prodigy, M-Edge.


----------



## CaroleC

babnaw said:


> I really like the look of the executive jacket for K3.


I like that one too! The only reason I am leaning towards the "Go" cover is that it is $5 cheaper, and it specifically says in the description that it is lightweight (which for me is a big "plus").

Actually, I am also wondering about the "Trip" and whether it will be lighter than the "Go" or not. If it is, I might end up getting the Trip instead of the Go. The Trip photos for the K3 do not show it folded back, but when I look at the Trip photos for the K2 it looks like it folds back even flatter than the Go.

The executive does have the tab closure, though, and I gather the Go does not have anything to keep it closed (and the Trip just has an elastic band). I probably don't need the tab closure but it is a nice feature.


----------



## AlexJouJou

So a couple of questions. 

#1 - so which eluminator light will work with the new Kindle 3 cases? That's a required for me so is it the regular eluminator or the 2? Are you doing another one? When will it be available. I read almost exclusively at night so the light is more important than the case!

#2 - Are you planning on doing anything like the Halsea or Icon as far as styling? I see there is an Icon for the Nook with 4 corners. I really like that extra flap that folds over when closed with a magnet. My Halsea folds back perfectly and its my favorite case. 

Thanks!


----------



## FSkornia

AlexJouJou said:


> #1 - so which eluminator light will work with the new Kindle 3 cases? That's a required for me so is it the regular eluminator or the 2? Are you doing another one? When will it be available. I read almost exclusively at night so the light is more important than the case!


It was mentioned at one point that you should get the E-Luminator 2 that is in the Kindle (Latest Generation) accessories since with the smaller size of the new Kindle the older E-Luminators would be too long and stick out of the case. Although, I'm curious whether the E-Luminator 2 for the Sony Pocket Reader (http://www.medgestore.com/products/prs300-eluminator.psp) would work, since I like the idea of a black light with my graphite Kindle in a black Executive jacket. The sizes between the K3 light and the Pocket Reader light are slightly different, but close. Would it work?


----------



## ken.w

Carole: I really loved the feel of the Trip on the K2. The spine is a flexible leather strip, so as well as folding back relatively flat, it gives a nice rounded edge on the left side. I'm anxious to see the black Trip finalized, since I'm hoping for black straps and not the tan (which I actually thought looked great on the white K2). If the straps are black, I'll still consider the black Trip with the tan interior. I lug the thing around the NYC subway, so I need it to keep itself closed, unlike the Go.


----------



## Prazzie

I am a fan of covers with straps, so the lack of a hinge system doesn't matter to me at all. I also don't mind the lack of real leather - my synthetic leather Platform K2 cover looks and feels great. People think it's real leather until I tell them otherwise.

I used to be a fan of M-Edge covers - I own 4 different styles for my Kindle 2 and I love them all. Unfortunately, I'm not impressed by what I'm seeing for the Kindle 3 so far. I say so far, because I really hope there will be more products or colours released. When I first visited the M-Edge website, I felt like a kid in a candy store. So many beautiful covers to choose from and such a variety of colours. With my last order for a Kindle 2 cover, I noticed that many of the colour choices had been discontinued. I had hoped that the Kindle 3 covers would mark a return to the great variety M-Edge used to have on offer, but it doesn't look like it.

I really like the Black Cambridge cover. The lack of some sort of closure bothers me, but not enough to dissuade me from getting it.

The Executive Jacket is very nice as well. I'm just waiting for more photographs to be added so that I can see what it looks like in the various colours.

The GO! Jacket is not my style, although some form of closure and different colours (like those for the K2 GO!) could entice me.

I love the sporty Latitude Jackets. But where is green, yellow, orange?

I'm not entirely sure about the redesigned Platform. The raised detail on the previous versions looked great. The new "trench" look doesn't appeal to me. Perhaps it will look better in the other colours, but I think I'll pass on the Platform this time.

The Capital Jacket looks like the business man's Latitude. A lot of the new K3 styles look oh so serious, with dark colour choices. This is surprising to me, because with the new lower price, the Kindle 3 will be far more accessible. I would love to see some fun, lighter and warmer colour options. Light pink, gold, sapphire blue, jade green, yellow, patterns! The Capital doesn't excite me, but it's not terrible. Much like the GO!, it's just not my style. I do like the grey interior and the little storage flap, though.

I have a Trip Jacket for the K2. I love my Trip Jacket. It's a beautiful buttery yellow. The current colour choices just sadden me. Please dear M-Edge representative who reads this, beg the design team to add more colours, especially a nice cornflower or sky blue? I NEED Trip Jackets, but in colours that won't depress me. If it helps, I will email you a photo of me, on my knees, begging.

Own a Leisure, love the Leisure, will buy the new K3 Leisure. I suppose I needn't even mention the colour issue, but the teal and fuchsia will do. Can't tell from the photos what the back looks like. I really hope that it's the same solid single colour as the K2 Leisures and not grey with colour like the new Latitudes.

I take it that the Kindle 3 section of the website is still being created. More photos of the different covers would be very welcome. And remind whoever is selecting the colours that the Kindle 3 also comes in a bright white, so not everything needs to suit the gloomy graphite.


----------



## CaroleC

ken.w said:


> Carole: I really loved the feel of the Trip on the K2. The spine is a flexible leather strip, so as well as folding back relatively flat, it gives a nice rounded edge on the left side. I'm anxious to see the black Trip finalized, since I'm hoping for black straps and not the tan (which I actually thought looked great on the white K2). If the straps are black, I'll still consider the black Trip with the tan interior. I lug the thing around the NYC subway, so I need it to keep itself closed, unlike the Go.


Thanks for the information, Ken! I really like a cover that folds back flat like that and the more I think about it, the more I am thinking that I might like the way the Trip folds back better than the squared off way that the Go folds back. I am thinking of the blue version of the Trip. Although it would be nice, I don't really need a way to keep it closed since I carry it in my purse.



Prazzie said:


> I have a Trip Jacket for the K2. I love my Trip Jacket. It's a beautiful buttery yellow. The current colour choices just sadden me. Please dear M-Edge representative who reads this, beg the design team to add more colours, especially a nice cornflower or sky blue? I NEED Trip Jackets, but in colours that won't depress me. If it helps, I will email you a photo of me, on my knees, begging.


The blue color that they have is appealing to me, though I would like to see other colors too. Maybe after this initial offering they will add more colors, if the cover is popular for the k3.


----------



## narcisse

I also prefer the Prodigy cases and the hinge system.  
I really don't like the way that the straps look. I think that after time and with use that they will stretch out and not hold well enough for me to trust them. Also they get in my way and make it uncomfortable and I'm often accidentally pulling the one in the bottom corner loose when I read which can't be good for holding it in place. Even if I did trust them to hold well for as long as I'd need them to, which I don't regardless of shake tests and whatnot, I can't get over how I don't like the look of them sitting there groping at the Kindle.

I might be willing to get the page sleeve, just to have something to protect it in my purse, but I am more likely to wait and see. 
I really haven't seen a case that I like as much as the Prodigy that I used on my K2.


----------



## joanie

narcisse said:


> I really don't like the way that the straps look. I think that after time and with use that they will stretch out and not hold well enough for me to trust them.


If it makes you feel any better, I had my K1 M-Edge Executive w/ the corner straps for almost 2 years, and I never noticed them getting looser. Granted, I rarely took my K1 out of its cover, so YMMV.


----------



## booknut

brandy1 said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, the new Platform is synthetic leather? I loved the Platform cover for my K2 (I purchased one for my mom's K2 as well). I just don't think I'm willing to spend $45 for a synthetic leather case (especially when the one for the K2 was $30).


Something Jackie said made me think most of the covers now from them will be a synthetic leather unless specifically stating its genuine like the cambridge jacket. The go cover then is a synthetic leather priced at $35.00. Well the amazon cover is priced at $35 as well and uses hinges and is genuine leather so I think its a bit overpriced. I personally don't really care if something is real leather or not but I do think synthetic leather should be priced lower.


----------



## mlewis78

Most of M-Edge's covers are genuine leather, including the Go, or did I miss something?


----------



## ken.w

mlewis78 said:


> Most of M-Edge's covers are genuine leather, including the Go, or did I miss something?


You missed something. The new covers for the K3 will be synthetic leather. Personally I prefer this.


----------



## mlewis78

The prices weren't up last time I looked -- hope that the synthetic ones have lower prices!  I don't know if I will buy at this point.  Waiting for more covers from other brands to be put up.  I didn't think I would buy the Amazon cover, but they are looking better to me as time goes by.


----------



## mlewis78

Now I see why I missed it -- the go jacket doesn't even say what it's made of! They really should say that it is synthetic.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-go.psp

I'm not a happy camper about no hinges or genuine leather. Also have no idea what the prices will be and can't look at the colors online yet.


----------



## ken.w

mlewis78 said:


> Now I see why I missed it -- the go jacket doesn't even say what it's made of! They really should say that it is synthetic.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-go.psp
> 
> I'm not a happy camper about no hinges or genuine leather. Also have no idea what the prices will be and can't look at the colors online yet.


It says the price right in your link above.


----------



## mlewis78

Well, I've just ordered an Amazon case.  Never bought one of theirs before, because the one that came with the K1 was so lame.  But the Amazon covers are genuine leather with hinges.

So now M-Edge is offering a synthetic leather Go Jacket without hinges that costs $35!  This was the price of the K2 genuine leather Go Jacket.  Cutting back and charging just as much.  This just doesn't sound good to me.  This was one of their bestsellers for the K2, so I cannot understand why they would downgrade their cover for the K3.


----------



## Damien

I have to chime in with another opinion since medge appears to be paying attention here.

I will be a first time kindle owner as of 8-31.  I have been reading this site for the last month trying to find the case for me and I had pretty well set on the medge platform case with the light.

What has me set on waiting are basically the same criticisms I see in this thread.  Primarily the price in comparison with the k2 cases is an issue for me.  The synthetic platform (K2) is available for $30 and authentic leather is $45.  I was expecting to pay approximately $50 for a synthetic platform + the light for the kindle 3 with the 15% back to school discount.  I now see that I should expect to pay well over that.

Since the cases aren't available for purchase yet, perhaps the listed prices will change when they do actually become available.  As it stands now, I don't think I will be willing to pay 50% more for a case that is smaller and should cost equal or less than the previous model.  I picked up a K2 case at target on clearance for $15 and I will just stay with that until more options become available if this is how the pricing will be working out.

I personally am fine with synthetic leather as long as the price is appropriate.  As a first time Kindle user I do not yet have an opinion on hinges vs straps as long as both hold the device securely.

Edit-  Looking now I see that even the Dx version of the Platform cases are priced at 35 synthetic and 50 for authentic leather.  That is a significantly larger case.  Jumping the price up to $45 for a synthetic case that must be quite small in comparison just doesn't feel right to me.  I can't help but feel that this listed price must be a mistake at this point


----------



## rockstone

mlewis78 said:


> Now I see why I missed it -- the go jacket doesn't even say what it's made of! They really should say that it is synthetic.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-go.psp
> 
> I'm not a happy camper about no hinges or genuine leather. Also have no idea what the prices will be and can't look at the colors online yet.


Hmmnn... None of the jackets Executive, GO, Platform and Capital mention what they are made of... Wouldn't have known they were synthetic if Jackie hadn't clarified.. I am with most of the folks here on the prices. They should be lower than the actual leather ones for the K2....


----------



## Monica of NY

_Edit- Looking now I see that even the Dx version of the Platform cases are priced at 35 synthetic and 50 for authentic leather. That is a significantly larger case. Jumping the price up to $45 for a synthetic case that must be quite small in comparison just doesn't feel right to me. I can't help but feel that this listed price must be a mistake at this point_

Supply and demand, maybe?


----------



## Anne Victory

kimbertay said:


> I don't care for the new design of the Platform Jacket. I am waiting to see some New Yorker covers so maybe those will cheer me up!


Oh, god!! Why did they add the nylon channel? I'm seriously depressed.


----------



## Tom Diego

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'd be curious to know if any of the Nook covers from M-Edge will work with the K3. I miss the Prodigy...


I know that the M-Edge Latitude Jacket for the nook is definitely too large for the K3. My wife ordered one in Yellow for her K2 because the nook cover was only a fraction of an inch smaller all around. The K2 was tight inside the nook Jacket, but it fit. The K3 is so loose that I'd be afraid that it would fall out.


----------



## Prazzie

Arkali said:


> Oh, god!! Why did they add the nylon channel? I'm seriously depressed.


I hear you.


----------



## NiLuJe

Does all this mean pretty much zero chance of seeing anyone else do an 'embedded light with no batteries' cover via conductive hinges?

And here I was hoping to get the same experience as my K2+Prodigy+eLuminator but without carrying batteries around and a bit lighter. ;'(


----------



## Tom Diego

Prazzie said:


> I love the sporty Latitude Jackets. But where is green, yellow, orange?


This is exactly how my wife feels. And they still make those colors for the nook! But she is liking both the Purple and Teal, but why do they have gray accents rather than black? The yellow one looks really good with the black accents. I'll be getting the Red/Black one.


----------



## Prazzie

I also like the purple and the teal. The colours remind me of gym outfits from the 1980's, though.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Tom Diego said:


> I know that the M-Edge Latitude Jacket for the nook is definitely too large for the K3. My wife ordered one in Yellow for her K2 because the nook cover was only a fraction of an inch smaller all around. The K2 was tight inside the nook Jacket, but it fit. The K3 is so loose that I'd be afraid that it would fall out.


Drat! Thanks Tom!!


----------



## Anne Victory

Prazzie said:


> I hear you.


I tell you what else - I am SO not a fan of synthetic leather. Just yuck. I'm seriously thinking I'm going to go with the Amazon cover with the built-in light. Never thought I'd say it - I LOVED my flip-top Platform for the K2, and I'd really like to stay with the platform, but I am NOT buying synthetic leather at almost $50. I just refuse.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Arkali said:


> I tell you what else - I am SO not a fan of synthetic leather. Just yuck. I'm seriously thinking I'm going to go with the Amazon cover with the built-in light. Never thought I'd say it - I LOVED my flip-top Platform for the K2, and I'd really like to stay with the platform, but I am NOT buying synthetic leather at almost $50. I just refuse.


I know what you mean. I was seriously hoping that there would be a Prodigy version for the K3. Okay, so there's an Executive cover - which is okay, but it's not the Prodigy. I love the look of the Prodigy. The cost for the faux leather seems to be quite a hike in prices too. The leather Prodigy is $44.99 and the faux leather $34.99. The faux leather Executive is $39.99. Still cheaper than the leather Prodigy and a little more than the faux leather version. But it still isn't the _Prodigy_.  If they add the Prodigy to the line up in the future, I'll probably check back. Otherwise, I think I'm sticking with the Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## Tom Diego

Prazzie said:


> I also like the purple and the teal. The colours remind me of gym outfits from the 1980's, though.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that I had one like that! My wife is partial to teal because that was our wedding color and I think that it was a pretty popular wedding color at the time. We got married in 1993.


----------



## CoolMom1960

I had the Executive Jacket for my K1 and loved it.  I'm going with tried and true.  I have the e-Luminator2 so no problem.


----------



## FSkornia

CoolMom1960 said:


> I had the Executive Jacket for my K1 and loved it. I'm going with tried and true. I have the e-Luminator2 so no problem.


There was mention that due to the smaller size of the K3, the cases are smaller, so the older e-Luminators are too long to be stored in the case. They will work with the new cases, but they will stick out the bottom if you keep them there.


----------



## joolz

No Prodigy? No leather? No hinges? 3 strikes... M-Edge out.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

FSkornia said:


> I know it's been said that the release dates are unknown, but is there any chance that it might be within the time for the back to school sale? I would be nice to get that discount when I buy my cover and light.


Since I don't have the release dates yet, I cannot say if the Back to School sale will still be in effect when our Kindle3 accessories are available for purchase. However, we usually do have some sort of sale going. Our It Pays to Share promo generates a code for 25% off that is valid until the end of September.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

VondaZ said:


> Will the Share on Facebook 25% off discount code still be valid when the K3 accessories are available or does that code expire?


The codes generated by the It Pays to Share promo are valid through the end of September.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'd be curious to know if any of the Nook covers from M-Edge will work with the K3. I miss the Prodigy...


The nook is larger than the Kindle3 and any jackets made for it would be too loose a fit for the new Kindle.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

CaroleC said:


> I am very seriously thinking about the M-Edge "Go" cover for the K3. The description calls it "One of the lightest weight, most compact jackets available", and that is what appeals to me about it for the K3. It has corners, which I like. It looks like it folds back pretty flat.
> 
> I really like that the given dimensions are small - - just 5.31" x 7.83" x 0.95". The K3 itself is just 7.5" long, and yet I have noticed that some sleeves and covers are as long as 8.5" - - so I have been looking for a more compact cover. The K3 is a little less than 5" wide. This definitely appears to be not just a re-worked K2 cover, but one that has been reduced to a nice, compact K3 cover.
> 
> After having Oberons for my k2i and DXG I like the fact that M-Edge says their "Go" cover is light weight (though the weight isn't given yet  ).
> 
> I was thinking of a sleeve this time, but when reading I have found that I miss the cover. Plus, the back of the K3 does get fingerprints that would be hidden with a cover.


Our new GO! Jackets weigh in at a mere 4.5 ounces! The weights of our other new products are as follows: Executive 7.1 oz., Platform 6.4 oz., Capital 7.1 oz., Cambridge 6.7 oz., Latitude 4.5 oz. and Trip 5.1 oz. And they have all been designed to fit the Kindle3 like a glove.


----------



## ken.w

But when will they be available?  I'm currently using this fugly Acme Made neoprene sleeve I got at J&R for $12 until I could get a real case I like.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

AlexJouJou said:


> So a couple of questions.
> 
> #1 - so which eluminator light will work with the new Kindle 3 cases? That's a required for me so is it the regular eluminator or the 2? Are you doing another one? When will it be available. I read almost exclusively at night so the light is more important than the case!
> 
> #2 - Are you planning on doing anything like the Halsea or Icon as far as styling? I see there is an Icon for the Nook with 4 corners. I really like that extra flap that folds over when closed with a magnet. My Halsea folds back perfectly and its my favorite case.
> 
> Thanks!


The e-Luminator2 that we are currently selling for the Kindle3 fits the new K3 jackets perfectly! We have a lot of other accessories in the works for the Kindle3, but I don't have any details about them yet. I will check on the Icon and Halsea (and any similar styled jackets) and will let you know as soon as I find something out. Although, please bear with me, it may be a while before they give me any info.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> But when will they be available? I'm currently using this fugly Acme Made neoprene sleeve I got at J&R for $12 until I could get a real case I like.


I am sorry! I do not have any dates yet. As soon as we know, we will share them with everyone here and on Facebook.


----------



## identicaltriplets

I ordered the sleeve for my K3. It arrived yesterday, and I love it. I am hoping y'all will continue to make the new K3 covers in this pink. I like it much more than the Fuchsia.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Since several of you have commented about similar issues, rather than respond to everyone individually (which would take me all day at the rate I type), I am going to try and bunch some responses together.  I hope no one minds!

We are making note of all color requests that we receive, this includes postings here on Kindle Boards and on Facebook.  We can't guarantee that we will be able to add in the requested colors, but, if we get enough interest in a certain color we may be able to add it to our current list.  So please, let us know what colors you want.

The new synthetic leather that we are using for our Kindle3 products is a much higher quality synthetic than we have used in the past.  It is just as durable, and as great looking, as the real leather options we currently offer.  We are listing these at a higher price than our current synthetic options because they are made from a better quality material.

The integrated hinge/light combo is an approach Amazon developed for their branded covers. We agree, it’s an interesting idea.  However, we think the versatility of our e-Luminator is a huge advantage for Kindle users. We’ve learned that e-reader users often purchase several different jackets, either at the same time or over the lifetime of their device as their needs change. We think the e-Luminator’s changeability between jackets and slim, integrated profile are valuable features that no one else offers.  

And last, but definitely not least, all of our Kindle3 accessories are backed by a Lifetime Warranty!  If our accessories do not stand the test of voracious reading, then we'll make it right!


----------



## booknut

I may be reconsidering and getting a go cover when they are available. 4.5 ounces sounds nice. Its nice that someone is making a really light cover. I don't care about leather. Synthetic is easier to take care of and usually makes the product lighter. I had a very high grade synthetic leather cover from mareware and you would never know it wasn't real leather.


----------



## rockstone

For folks on the lookout for either hinges(cleaner look) or leather, i guess the current options are dealbreakers..
Any plans of putting up products in actual leather(the covers) ??


----------



## Prazzie

JackieAtMEdge said:


> So please, let us know what colors you want.


K3 Trip Jacket = Yellow.
K3 Leisure Jacket = Yellow.
Capital Jacket = Grey.

I'm also looking for a powder blue or sky blue cover to match my Kindle's skin, in a synthetic leather or fabric cover, I don't care which (but not a sleeve or bag).


----------



## CaroleC

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Our new GO! Jackets weigh in at a mere 4.5 ounces! The weights of our other new products are as follows: Executive 7.1 oz., Platform 6.4 oz., Capital 7.1 oz., Cambridge 6.7 oz., Latitude 4.5 oz. and Trip 5.1 oz. And they have all been designed to fit the Kindle3 like a glove.


WOW!!! Thank you, Jackie. I think the GO! or the Trip are going to be exactly the K3 cover for me.   

Probably the Trip in green or blue, both of which are already available.


----------



## mlewis78

I think I would have to see the Go in person (so to speak) to judge how the synthetic leather looks.  It's almost impossible to tell from the website.  It's hard to judge even a color (except for black) on the screen.  But $35 for synthetic leather Go isn't right for me.


----------



## identicaltriplets

mlewis78 said:


> I think I would have to see the Go in person (so to speak) to judge how the synthetic leather looks. It's almost impossible to tell from the website. It's hard to judge even a color (except for black) on the screen. But $35 for synthetic leather Go isn't right for me.


Yes, I don't care for synthetic leather. I want the real thing.


----------



## lanfearl

The trip cover needs more color options.. A lighter blue or yellow perhaps?


----------



## Anne Victory

identicaltriplets said:


> Yes, I don't care for synthetic leather. I want the real thing.


Same. And the nylon channel in the Platform is just tacky looking. Sorry - I was soooo looking forward to the new M-Edge covers. I'm going to pass at this time, though.

Synthetic leather + nylon channel = lost sale


----------



## Tom Diego

For my wife:
Latitude Jacket:  Yellow/Black or Orange/Black and maybe Green/Black, but please not with the gray!  She's OK with the Purple or Teal, but she'd really like them with black instead of gray.

For me:
I'm getting the Red/Black Latitude Jacket like I had for my K2.

What material is the new Capital made out of?


----------



## CaroleC

lanfearl said:



> The trip cover needs more color options.. A lighter blue or yellow perhaps?


A teal or turquoise color would be pretty, too. Otherwise I think I am going with green.


----------



## lynninva

I like the trip jacket best, but I am not fond of the tan interior. I haven't been a fan of straps, but was thinking that black (or dark gray) straps would not be as noticeable with the graphite Kindle. 

One of the nice features on my K2 Oberon cover was the pockets on both sides. I would slip my fingers in a pocket when reading one-handed. I have the Amazon cover now. I like the size, but it seems to be more of a strain to hold the cover when reading. 

I would really love a compact, lightweight cover that has a pocket like the Oberon and the ability to have a light available whenever needed.


----------



## CaroleC

lynninva said:


> I like the trip jacket best, but I am not fond of the tan interior. I haven't been a fan of straps, but was thinking that black (or dark gray) straps would not be as noticeable with the graphite Kindle.
> 
> One of the nice features on my K2 Oberon cover was the pockets on both sides. I would slip my fingers in a pocket when reading one-handed. I have the Amazon cover now. I like the size, but it seems to be more of a strain to hold the cover when reading.
> 
> I would really love a compact, lightweight cover that has a pocket like the Oberon and the ability to have a light available whenever needed.


Well, sounds like you need something other than the Trip, but I'm not sure what. Maybe the K3 Oberon will be lighter.


----------



## CoolMom1960

mlewis78 said:


> I think I would have to see the Go in person (so to speak) to judge how the synthetic leather looks. It's almost impossible to tell from the website. It's hard to judge even a color (except for black) on the screen. But $35 for synthetic leather Go isn't right for me.


I was at Best Buy today. They had a display of Executive Jackets for the Nook. So of course I opened one and had to grope it. I REALLY didn't like the feel of the synthetic compared to my K1 executive jacket. NOW I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## mlewis78

The Nook Executive covers on M-edge's website are real leather.  Did you check to be sure that the Nook cover you saw was synthetic or genuine leather?


----------



## CoolMom1960

one - black was definately leather and the purple was synthetic.


----------



## lanfearl

Can we get an M-Edge rep give us an ESTIMATED time frame? Like.. "sometime during september" or "october".

I think they are going to lose a lot of potential customers with no ETA

They will lose me for certain.


----------



## vinceho

lanfearl said:


> Can we get an M-Edge rep give us an ESTIMATED time frame? Like.. "sometime during september" or "october".
> 
> I think they are going to lose a lot of potential customers with no ETA
> 
> They will lose me for certain.


Agree


----------



## meglet

CoolMom1960 said:


> one - black was definately leather and the purple was synthetic.


Actually, the purple was most likely their "pebbled" leather, not synthetic leather. I have a couple pebbled purple Kindle cases, and they do feel very odd compared to the smooth leather like the black cases.


----------



## mishymac

lanfearl said:


> Can we get an M-Edge rep give us an ESTIMATED time frame? Like.. "sometime during september" or "october".
> 
> I think they are going to lose a lot of potential customers with no ETA
> 
> They will lose me for certain.


It's starting to turn into the whole Guardian episode all over again....let's hope it's not a 6 month wiat like that was!


----------



## AlisonM

lanfearl said:


> Can we get an M-Edge rep give us an ESTIMATED time frame? Like.. "sometime during september" or "october".
> 
> I think they are going to lose a lot of potential customers with no ETA
> 
> They will lose me for certain.


I also agree. I really wanted a Prodigy for my K3 in leather. So far the new covers are a disappointment and with no ETA and no leather I'm over them. Think I might flog my eluminator light off on eBay and go with a different option.


----------



## mlewis78

mishymac said:


> It's starting to turn into the whole Guardian episode all over again....let's hope it's not a 6 month wiat like that was!


I don't think so!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

CoolMom1960 said:


> I was at Best Buy today. They had a display of Executive Jackets for the Nook. So of course I opened one and had to grope it. I REALLY didn't like the feel of the synthetic compared to my K1 executive jacket. NOW I don't know what I am going to do.


Actually, our Pebbled Purple Executive Jackets for the Barnes & Noble nook are real leather, not synthetic. The synthetic leather that we are using for our Kindle3 accessories is just as nice, and lighter-weight, than many of the real leathers we have been using. It is also a much higher quality than the synthetic we have been offering.

We understand that this sounds like a big change for our loyal customers who are used to our existing Professional Line. But we promise--you'll love these new products. We challenge you to try these new products out before making a decision. We feel confident you'll love them just as much, if not more, than your old products. If you don't, we always accept returns and each of our Kindle3 accessories is backed by a lifetime warranty! We also understand that some people just have to have genuine leather. That's why we still offer several jackets with genuine leather, like the Cambridge Jacket, Trip Jacket, and several others still-to-be-announced.


----------



## rockstone

JackieAtMEdge said:


> That's why we still offer several jackets with genuine leather, like the Cambridge Jacket, Trip Jacket, and *several others still-to-be-announced.*


Now this is interesting. It feels a little better to know that there are genuine leather products in the waiting. My eyes are wide open now...


----------



## lanfearl

Jackie could you at least respond to those of us asking for a tentative date... even if it's 

"we're not ready to give a tentative date"


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

lanfearl said:


> Jackie could you at least respond to those of us asking for a tentative date... even if it's
> 
> "we're not ready to give a tentative date"


Sorry! I was checking to see if we had an update. I wasn't trying to ignore the question. We still do not have any information about release dates. We probably won't until we are just about ready to go with them. But I promise, as soon as I have information to share, I will let everyone on Kindle Boards know. We appreciate everyone's interest in our products and patience while we get them ready to share with all of you!!!


----------



## Jobee87

lanfearl said:


> Jackie could you at least respond to those of us asking for a tentative date... even if it's
> 
> "we're not ready to give a tentative date"


WTF sense does that make? Am I missing something? She has already said multiple times there is no tentative date and she is not ready to give one. Even if you didn't want to read any page in the thread, you still just wanted confirmation that she has no confirmation on any of date? Maybe she didn't respond because she assumed after saying it ten times she didn't have to anymore?

I feel I'm more abrasive than others on this forum, forgive my harsh comments 

Jackie, what is a main reason these are taking a while to produce? I understand the design and manufacturing processing can be tough; however, Amazon doesn't give out samples or design specs ahead of time? Is Amazon just poor at contacting the third party accessory manufactures? Perhaps too secretive or Amazon doesn't really care for third-party manufacturers?

I'm new to the Kindle scene, but it seems like every other major electronics manufactures at least gets specs to other companies before they even announce the product.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't think that anyone else has K3 covers in stock yet either.


----------



## ken.w

mlewis78 said:


> I don't think that anyone else has K3 covers in stock yet either.


Cole Haan and DvF have them. But, from the comments at Amazon on the Cole Haans, people don't like them. They don't fit well; a little too big. So maybe they winged it based just on specs.


----------



## Jobee87

I just find it odd because with the iPods/iPhones you can buy a ton of different cases that fit exactly on the day of release or sooner. I always though Apple sent the manufactures advance specs and maybe rough mock ups for them to get started ahead of time. But I understand that the Apple products have more of a third party following.

[edit]

I'm just sad my Kindle goes back to its cardboard shipping box each night like a vampire.


----------



## mlewis78

Apple products, especially ipods and iphones, have a much bigger following, so there are more accessories.  A cover has to be good whether it's opened or closed, so there is more to consider with the fit.  (I don't make covers, however).


----------



## Jobee87

mlewis78 said:


> Apple products, especially ipods and iphones, have a much bigger following, so there are more accessories. A cover has to be good whether it's opened or closed, so there is more to consider with the fit. (I don't make covers, however).


Yeah I understand the following part, but the Apple product cases have to be perfectly flush like a glove to the item. To me that seems like it would be more difficult to design off the bat. But I will say that a lot of the cases for Apple products are made from a single material that can be mass produced much quicker than a clothed case, which is probably close to designing a handbag or clothes than a plastic toy.


----------



## Basilius

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Sorry! I was checking to see if we had an update. I wasn't trying to ignore the question. We still do not have any information about release dates. We probably won't until we are just about ready to go with them. But I promise, as soon as I have information to share, I will let everyone on Kindle Boards know. We appreciate everyone's interest in our products and patience while we get them ready to share with all of you!!!


Jackie,

Since nobody seems to answer your twitter account, maybe you can answer for me here. Will the new K3 covers (the ones with attaching bands in all four corners, at least) fit a Kobo? The Kobo is approximately 4mm narrower, 8mm shorter, and 2mm thicker than the K3.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## brandy1

I am really missing having my Platform cover - the one I had for my K2 was great.  I'm hoping the K3 covers come out soon.  I'm an impatient person, so hopefully I can wait for the M-Edge cases rather than buying something else instead.


----------



## AmandasPanda

You know I have been really underwhelmed by the showing of K3 covers by M-Edge so far.
They are just so plain and really nothing too new or different.

Plus - I really have had a bad taste left in my mouth after the way M-Edge promoted the Guardian for 6 months before they even released it.
Stop making announcements and teasing us with snippets of information. It's quite frankly really annoying.


----------



## KindleGirl

AmandasPanda said:


> You know I have been really underwhelmed by the showing of K3 covers by M-Edge so far.
> They are just so plain and really nothing too new or different.
> 
> Plus - I really have had a bad taste left in my mouth after the way M-Edge promoted the Guardian for 6 months before they even released it.
> Stop making announcements and teasing us with snippets of information. It's quite frankly really annoying.


I'm sure it's not going to take them 6 months to come out with the products for the new K3.

It's hard for M-Edge to please everyone I'm sure. Some people want tidbits of information on the new stuff even if it's not available, while others don't want to hear anything until they are available. Myself, I would rather hear what is in the works so I know if there will be something I want to wait on, or if not, then I can pursue other options.


----------



## rockstone

Couple of things Medge can do to help us folks looking out for their new Products and help in the decision making process:
(1) Post Preview Pictures of the Upcoming Products in all the colours and not just the black as they have now(which is not a great shot either)
(2) Open up preordering...


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Basilius said:


> Jackie,
> 
> Since nobody seems to answer your twitter account, maybe you can answer for me here. Will the new K3 covers (the ones with attaching bands in all four corners, at least) fit a Kobo? The Kobo is approximately 4mm narrower, 8mm shorter, and 2mm thicker than the K3.
> 
> Thanks for any info!


Sorry! We didn't mean to ignore our Twitter page! We are working on assigning someone to monitor and respond to it from now on, so it shouldn't be an issue moving forward. As far as I know, none of our products fit the Kobo, but let me double check with our Product Development Team and see if they can do fit checks with the new Kindle3 accessories. I will let you know as soon as I have a definitive answer.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Jobee87 said:


> WTF sense does that make? Am I missing something? She has already said multiple times there is no tentative date and she is not ready to give one. Even if you didn't want to read any page in the thread, you still just wanted confirmation that she has no confirmation on any of date? Maybe she didn't respond because she assumed after saying it ten times she didn't have to anymore?
> 
> I feel I'm more abrasive than others on this forum, forgive my harsh comments
> 
> Jackie, what is a main reason these are taking a while to produce? I understand the design and manufacturing processing can be tough; however, Amazon doesn't give out samples or design specs ahead of time? Is Amazon just poor at contacting the third party accessory manufactures? Perhaps too secretive or Amazon doesn't really care for third-party manufacturers?
> 
> I'm new to the Kindle scene, but it seems like every other major electronics manufactures at least gets specs to other companies before they even announce the product.


Although I am speculating on Amazon's motivations, they only shared so much information with third-party, accessory companies like us prior to the announcement and release of the Kindle3. This may be so that their own accessories are given a chance to hit the market before their competitors' products, which does make sense from a business sense.

We had already started preliminary designs based on the information provided. Because we custom design each of our accessories to perfectly fit a specific device, we do have to wait until we get one in-hand so that we can do final fit checks and style/design revisions. This insures the best possible fit and functionality. The designs that we have announced on our website are in final development/production and we will have them available just as soon as we can. We have learned, as much as we know that it annoys some people, that it is better to wait to give out any dates until we are 100% sure we can meet them. Rather than give a tentative date that we end up having to push back due to unforeseen, last minute, manufacturing issues. We are not trying to be coy, or to lead people on, we just do not want to give any information that may not prove to be true.

We do understand everyone's frustration, and remain eternally appreciative for all of your interest in our products and patience while we work to get them ready for you!


----------



## Jobee87

Thanks for the replay, Jackie. It makes sense that Amazon would want to sell their own covers first. Apple doesn't make their own cases which would be another reason for them to get info to third parties far in advance.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

rockstone said:


> Couple of things Medge can do to help us folks looking out for their new Products and help in the decision making process:
> (1) Post Preview Pictures of the Upcoming Products in all the colours and not just the black as they have now(which is not a great shot either)
> (2) Open up preordering...


We are actively working on photography, but we have to get final prototypes in the various colors before we can take pictures. For simplicity's sake, we usually go through the prototype process with just black. We will be getting color samples in soon so that we can get the photos up on the product pages.

As far as pre-ordering goes, our payment system doesn't really work well with pre-orders. Because we don't charge for an order until we ship it, we run into a lot of issues with authorizations expiring, etc. And because we do not keep credit card information on file we can't just re-run the charge. I know that this is our problem, not yours, but until we can get a new/different system in place, it just isn't a good option.


----------



## Anne Victory

Jobee87 said:


> I just find it odd because with the iPods/iPhones you can buy a ton of different cases that fit exactly on the day of release or sooner. I always though Apple sent the manufactures advance specs and maybe rough mock ups for them to get started ahead of time. But I understand that the Apple products have more of a third party following.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> I'm just sad my Kindle goes back to its cardboard shipping box each night like a vampire.


 Mine, too. At least it doesn't say "Bleh! Bleh, bleh! I vill suck your blud! Bleh!"


----------



## mady

Hi Jackie, 

Are you going to have the the New Yorker cover with the white dog and the red door?


Thanks 

Mary Ann


----------



## DeeDee

Hi - newbie here who's patiently waiting for her first Kindle.

I've spent days trying to decide what case I was going to order for my K3 when it arrives and due to the previous Kindle cases from M-Edge having the hinge system, they were definitely on my list of possibles.

However, now I see that they've dispensed with the hinges and lined all versions of the case with a horrible tan colour (not girly enough for me) - M-Edge has been relegated to the bottom of the list.

No hinges! Having read all through this thread I cannot see anywhere that Jackie from M-Edge has answered the question of exactly WHY they are not using the hinge system, although she has given quite detailed responses to other questions.

Could this be a patent/copyright issue? Jackie - are you able to comment please?


----------



## Archer531

I think it's cool someone from M-Edge is here to help answer questions. I had gotten a Belkin Sleeve for my wife's K2 and my K3 is going to be without a sleeve until Belkin (which also has no release dates) or M-Edge makes them available. I kinda like the Touring Sleeve but it's for the K1, K2 and K3 so i'm worried that the K3 might slide around a little inside which makes me want to wait for the Belkin Vue to come out since it's sized especially for the K3. The Latitude I like because of the style but I like taking out the Kindle and feeling the smallness of it so to speak and I don't want it to fasten the case or the stand. 

I wish the Touring sleeve was sized for the K3 and maybe the pocket on top for accessories was easier to get into for holding my Blackberry or something... I dunno. I like a lot of things about it but it may not be right for me. 

So great to see a company respond to regular customers like this. Thanks for taking the time Jackie.


----------



## Geoffrey

I have to agree, Archer.  Even if I don't always like Jackie's answers, It's great that she pops around to give them anyway.


----------



## bvfrenchknitter

My Kindle 3 is my first Kindle. I was looking forward to designs similar to what is available for the Kindle 2 for the Kindle 3. So far the designs seem dark and dull, the kind of thing a male businessman would use. I don't like the canvas and fake leather screams chintzy to me and not durable. I like the K2 leather platform cases and the price for the K2 leather ones seems similar to the price for the K3 ones to come with no information as to the materials, so I assume they (K3) are fake leather. I think M-edge would do very well if they had designs similar to the K2 in the K3 and more leather. So far I haven't seen anything I'd buy in the K3 designs, unfortunately.

I don't know enough about the hinge/strap controversy to comment on that.


----------



## MAGreen

I had an Medge for my K1 and it was wonderful! I did end up going with an Oberon, but I still like the Medge. I plan to go with one for my travel cover, while getting an Oberon for my home cover. Great designs.


----------



## fancynancy

Archer531 said:


> I had gotten a Belkin Sleeve for my wife's K2 and my K3 is going to be without a sleeve until Belkin (which also has no release dates) or M-Edge makes them available. I kinda like the Touring Sleeve but it's for the K1, K2 and K3 so i'm worried that the K3 might slide around a little inside which makes me want to wait for the Belkin Vue to come out since it's sized especially for the K3. The Latitude I like because of the style but I like taking out the Kindle and feeling the smallness of it so to speak and I don't want it to fasten the case or the stand.
> 
> I wish the Touring sleeve was sized for the K3 and maybe the pocket on top for accessories was easier to get into for holding my Blackberry or something... I dunno. I like a lot of things about it but it may not be right for me.


Have you seen this? 
http://www.amazon.com/Neoprene-Kindle-Sleeve-Display-Generation/dp/B003NE5UWI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1283864026&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-1
I think this looks like the perfect sleeve for the K3.


----------



## Archer531

fancynancy said:


> Have you seen this? http://www.amazon.com/Neoprene-Kindle-Sleeve-Display-Generation/dp/B003NE5UWI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1283864026&sr=1-1
> I think this looks like the perfect sleeve for the K3.


I do like that one, but I have two little boys in the house and i'm afraid it will fall out or slip out if they grab it. This is finally available on Amazon as in stock so I just ordered this today. If it doesn't work out I may try the M-Edge Touring Sleeve but because it's for ALL versions of the Kindle i'm afraid the K3 won't fit snuggly in it.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

mady said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> Are you going to have the the New Yorker cover with the white dog and the red door?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mary Ann


Good morning, everyone!

Mary Ann, We are going to be offering New Yorker Jackets for the Kindle3. Based on popularity, we will most likely be offering The Dog Behind The Door as one of the cover choices. However, until we get the final, official list, I cannot guarantee any one design will be available. There are licensing agreements involved with using existing artwork, so I don't want to promise anything until I am 100% sure about it.


----------



## mistyd107

Any word yet on when the new yorkers will be available ? Will it be around or after the other m edge products are released?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

DeeDee said:


> Hi - newbie here who's patiently waiting for her first Kindle.
> 
> I've spent days trying to decide what case I was going to order for my K3 when it arrives and due to the previous Kindle cases from M-Edge having the hinge system, they were definitely on my list of possibles.
> 
> However, now I see that they've dispensed with the hinges and lined all versions of the case with a horrible tan colour (not girly enough for me) - M-Edge has been relegated to the bottom of the list.
> 
> No hinges! Having read all through this thread I cannot see anywhere that Jackie from M-Edge has answered the question of exactly WHY they are not using the hinge system, although she has given quite detailed responses to other questions.
> 
> Could this be a patent/copyright issue? Jackie - are you able to comment please?


DeeDee,

We chose to go with our own four-corner mounting system that we have used for all other e-readers besides Kindle (and in many of our Kindle products as well). The four-point mounting system is equally as secure as the hinge. We know that there is a devoted following for the hinge mounting system, and that the four-corner mounting just might not be acceptable for them. However, at this time, we just are not capable of offering jackets using both mounting systems.

However, we are exploring other mounting systems and we know our innovative solutions will exceed our fans' expectations. We are always looking to improve the e-reading experience. Although additions and/or changes to our product line might take a while for us to implement we are serious when we ask for feedback about our products. We want to know what everyone thinks, good or bad, we are listening.

We have more accessories for the Kindle3 that we are working on that will be announced as they are ready. What we have put up on our website is just the beginning.


----------



## lanfearl

I broke. Bought a different companies cover. I was super interested in M-Edge as well. Thanks for being forthcoming with the info Jackie.


----------



## mlewis78

Four point mounting system really means corners.  I was fooled by this wording when I bought my KDX go jacket.  I thought that two of the points were the hinges.  That was over a year ago.


----------



## ersott

Hello everybody.

Only one question very important for me.

Is possible to use the M-Edge e-Luminator kindle2 in platform, lattitude or capital jacket Kindle3 jackets?

I know is is preferable use in trip or cambridge, but i want to know if is possible use in that i say.

thanks for your attention.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

ersott said:


> Is possible to use the M-Edge e-Luminator kindle2 in platform, lattitude or capital jacket Kindle3 jackets?


Oooh! Pick me! Pick me!!

The answer is yes!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ersott said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Only one question very important for me.
> 
> Is possible to use the M-Edge e-Luminator kindle2 in platform, lattitude or capital jacket Kindle3 jackets?
> 
> I know is is preferable use in trip or cambridge, but i want to know if is possible use in that i say.
> 
> thanks for your attention.


Although you can use a Kindle2 e-Luminator2 in many of the Kindle3 covers, but we really don't recommend it with the Capital Jacket just because the length of the flexible neck on the light is too long to fit inside the cover when zipped closed. For the Executive and Platform it will stick out of the bottom of the jacket.


----------



## ersott

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Although you can use a Kindle2 e-Luminator2 in many of the Kindle3 covers, but we really don't recommend it with the Capital Jacket just because the length of the flexible neck on the light is too long to fit inside the cover when zipped closed. For the Executive and Platform it will stick out of the bottom of the jacket.


Thanks, Then, I´ll save the light in my backpack.


----------



## DeeDee

Thank you Jackie for responding.  However, from the comments here and on other forums I believe you will lose existing customers who are upgrading their Kindles and potential new customers.  It's such a pity.  I think the four corner fixings, coupled with the tan lining, is just plain ugly, so reluctantly I'll be going with the Amazon cover.

It seems that for whatever reason M-Edge will not be reverting back to using the hinge fixings - still can't fathom out why, as it is such a popular method.

Shame.


----------



## rockstone

lanfearl said:


> I broke. Bought a different companies cover. I was super interested in M-Edge as well. Thanks for being forthcoming with the info Jackie.


+1 . I desperately wanted 3 of the K2 designs, but with no Leather + ETA, i had no choice.


----------



## Kindle-lite

I'm waiting for the New Yorker covers (white dog in front of door in particular), but I still would like to get some cover before the month is over.  It's between this one and another Oberon.


----------



## CaroleC

Like a few others who posted above, I got tired of waiting and gave up. I bought an Amazon cover Monday night. 

I know it isn't M-Edge's fault that Amazon didn't give them or other vendors a K3 early, so that they could design their covers and have them ready earlier. M-Edge is not to blame for that, in my opinion. 

I wanted corner straps instead of hinges on a lightweight, compact, relatively inexpensive cover (such as the "Trip" cover), but decided that the corner straps just weren't worth waiting any longer. That was especially true given that we really don't have any estimation of any window of time within which the covers might become available.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hey guys! As promised, we're still unveiling new Kindle 3 accessories every day! Today's new product is the Convertible Sleeve. Check it out on our website here: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-convertible.psp. Have any questions about it, just ask!


----------



## Archer531

CaroleC said:


> I know it isn't M-Edge's fault that Amazon didn't give them or other vendors a K3 early, so that they could design their covers and have them ready earlier. M-Edge is not to blame for that, in my opinion.


That may be partly true and I saw someone else post that too but my Belkin Vue sleeve will be here today and that is made specifically for the K3. I understand the delays as well but even that new Convertible sleeve is "coming soon".


----------



## luvmy4brats

JackieAtMEdge said:


> Hey guys! As promised, we're still unveiling new Kindle 3 accessories every day! Today's new product is the Convertible Sleeve. Check it out on our website here: http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-convertible.psp. Have any questions about it, just ask!


Ok, That is actually pretty interesting!


----------



## ken.w

Archer531 said:


> That may be partly true and I saw someone else post that too but my Belkin Vue sleeve will be here today and that is made specifically for the K3. I understand the delays as well but even that new Convertible sleeve is "coming soon".


But sleeves are a different story, since they don't have to be as exact as a jacket/cover. Note that the M-Edge sleeves that will fit the K3 are also available.


----------



## Archer531

ken.w said:


> But sleeves are a different story, since they don't have to be as exact as a jacket/cover. Note that the M-Edge sleeves that will fit the K3 are also available.


That's true, and a good point but this isn't some slip sleeve it's a zippered enclosure. It's also specific for the K3, the M-Edge sleeves are for K1, K2 and K3. It can't be that good of a fit if it is for all 3 since they very so much in size. I like the M-Edge Touring Sleeve but my K3 is swimming and sliding around in my wife's K2 Belkin sleeve. I'm afraid my K3 would slide around in a sleeve made for all versions of the Kindle.

Here is a pic of the one I ordered and am getting today. If M-Edge had gotten a sleeve like this available for the K3 specifically I probably would have tried it. I like M-Edge's color options too..


----------



## ken.w

Archer531 said:


> That's true, and a good point but this isn't some slip sleeve it's a zippered enclosure. It's also specific for the K3, the M-Edge sleeves are for K1, K2 and K3. It can't be that good of a fit if it is for all 3 since they very so much in size. I like the M-Edge Touring Sleeve but my K3 is swimming and sliding around in my wife's K2 Belkin sleeve. I'm afraid my K3 would slide around in a sleeve made for all versions of the Kindle.


Good point, but what I said still stands. Amazon released the specs for the K3 before it was released, which I would think are enough to make a sleeve. M-Edge keeping their sleeves compatible for all Kindles I guess is just a cost-saving measure, or laziness. I agree that it's a bad idea; I wouldn't buy a sleeve that wasn't made specifically for my device, for the reason you mentioned.


----------



## VondaZ

Archer531 said:


> I'm afraid my K3 would slide around in a sleeve made for all versions of the Kindle.


I have the M-Edge icon sleeve. I got it recently for my K2 and am now using it for the K3. The depth fit (front to back) is nice and snug so my K3 never swims around in it. I feel it is very secure and do not worry about it at all. That said, if a sleeve that I liked just as much came out for the K3, I would get it, just because I would prefer a smaller case in my purse. The old sleeve could then go back to the K2. There is definitely extra fat that can be trimmed from a convenience standpoint - but it is not necessary for safety, so I am good with what I have until the day I find my dream sleeve for the K3.


----------



## ersott

One question about lattitude, I love this case, i got it to my Kindle2, but I am worried about Integrated Theater-Stand by ZeroChroma.










When you close this, the stand will touch the screen of kindle,this scratch the screen?

thanks.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ersott said:


> One question about lattitude, I love this case, i got it to my Kindle2, but I am worried about Integrated Theater-Stand by ZeroChroma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you close this, the stand will touch the screen of kindle,this scratch the screen?
> 
> thanks.


A very good question! The Theater Stand folds completely flat and is recessed into the interior fabric of the front cover, so it does not come into contact with the front of the device at all.


----------



## ersott

thanks for your attention


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

We are thrilled to announce that several of our Kindle3 products are available for pre-order at Amazon.com! We will have many more exciting products coming soon, so be sure to keep checking in for all of our K3 updates.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_352923642_6?ie=UTF8&docId=1000579551&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_r=1GFP94K9HQP5FJAQFAPY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1275136342&pf_rd_i=1268192011


----------



## narcisse

I have the Prodigy for my K2 in the jade green and really love it. These K3 case selections are not anything I would buy.


Things that keep me from getting an m-edge K3 case, most important first and going down from there (which are the same things that is keeping most people from buying them):

1. I want something that uses the hinge system. I don't like the straps. At all. Even the two outer straps on my current Prodigy annoy the heck out of me, slide off the corners, etc. Nothing will change my mind; I won't buy a case without the hinges.
2. I want a Prodigy case. The page sleeves are alright for protection in my purse or something, but I would really prefer a case to a sleeve, and the Prodigy is the one that I liked.
3. I don't like synthetic leather, especially when it costs as much as real leather. If I'm going to spend that much on a case, I want it to be real leather. Nothing is going to change my mind on this either. It would either have to be real leather or priced significantly cheaper for me to consider it.
4. I don't really like the colors. The pink is kinda cute, but I prefer the jade green to what is currently available.


It's your own fault M-Edge, for making me love my real leather jade green prodigy case with the hinges so much!


----------



## Jobee87

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We are thrilled to announce that several of our Kindle3 products are available for pre-order at Amazon.com! We will have many more exciting products coming soon, so be sure to keep checking in for all of our K3 updates.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_352923642_6?ie=UTF8&docId=1000579551&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-8&pf_rd_r=1GFP94K9HQP5FJAQFAPY&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1275136342&pf_rd_i=1268192011


I notice there are release date on the Amazon site. Are these official release dates or just estimates M-Edge gave Amazon?


----------



## lanfearl

Whoever pushed through the color choices for the Trip cover needs to be dealt with.

Black and tan... Ok fine. normal
Blue.. light green...eww..and tan...gross
pink...light green...eww...and tan...are you kidding me?


----------



## sams

I noticed that the Platform isn't listed on Amazon's site. Hopefully it's released around the same time as the others. I think this is the one I would like to buy...


----------



## ersott

Is possible we will see Flip Jacket for kindle 3?


----------



## auntmarge

lanfearl said:


> Whoever pushed through the color choices for the Trip cover needs to be dealt with.
> 
> Black and tan... Ok fine. normal
> Blue.. light green...eww..and tan...gross
> pink...light green...eww...and tan...are you kidding me?


Well, that made me look! Tan interiors? Horrible! And for devices which in most instances will be graphite, too.

I do like a lot of the other M-Edge covers, though. Wonderful color selection.


----------



## ken.w

auntmarge said:


> Well, that made me look! Tan interiors? Horrible! And for devices which in most instances will be graphite, too.


That's probably the #1 reason I will not get the Trip for my K3. Too bad, since I loved it on the K2.


----------



## kindlefan

narcisse said:


> 1. I want something that uses the hinge system. I don't like the straps. At all. Even the two outer straps on my current Prodigy annoy the heck out of me, slide off the corners, etc. Nothing will change my mind; I won't buy a case without the hinges.


I agree -- definitely want the hinge, but I thought the outside straps made the K2 M-Edge cases the best of both worlds. M-Edge has really alienated me with this anti-hinge decision.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Jobee87 said:


> I notice there are release date on the Amazon site. Are these official release dates or just estimates M-Edge gave Amazon?


Amazon will begin shipping out orders for these products on the dates listed. Many of these products should also be available for sale (and shipment) around the same time directly through medgestore.com, since we do not take pre-orders through our site.


----------



## ken.w

Jackie, are there still more K3 covers you haven't yet revealed?


----------



## stanghla

...no hinges and no leather!!!!!.....will have to look somewhere else for a case which is a shame because I loved my case for my K2


----------



## babnaw

It looks like the GO and the Executive have a more complementary interior for a graphite kindle.  The GO looks like it has a light gray color and the Executive a darker gray.  I'm not really considering the GO because for the same price I could get an Amazon non-lighted one, but the Executive is only $5 more than the Amazon one but looks really nice, has a pocket on the inside, and a nicer closing system than the elastic on the Amazon cover.  Since my Kindle is my first e-reader, I don't really have a preference for hinges or corners yet and so I just might go with the Executive cover mainly because it has a pocket and the Amazon cover doesn't.  I'm also considering an Oberon cover.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ersott said:


> Is possible we will see Flip Jacket for kindle 3?


We are not currently planning on offering the Flip for the kindle3.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

ken.w said:


> Jackie, are there still more K3 covers you haven't yet revealed?


Yes. We have other covers that we are working on, that just aren't ready to be announced yet. We will continue to announce new products as we are able.


----------



## JHolmesJr

Hi

Im checking out a cover for my impending Kindle3 purchase and really like the 'M-Edge Page Sleeve for Kindle & Nook'.

Ive checked them out on the amazon webpage:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1284402104/ref=sr_gnr_aps?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=M-Edge%20Page%20Sleeve

and here

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-page.psp?device=kindle3

Im a little confused when amazon says this sleeve will fit both 2nd generation as well as the latest Kindle 3. The new Kindle is said to be noticeably smaller...so I would be uncomfortable if the sleeve is engineered to hold the K2 snugly but if the K3 will be moving around freely inside it.

I read a review from someone there that said that the sleeve they bought (all-black I think) was just right for the K2 but the K3 was much smaller than the sleeve itself...so it was not an exact and snug fit.

Could the M-Edge rep here clarify?

Thanks


----------



## ersott

JackieAtMEdge said:


> We are not currently planning on offering the Flip for the kindle3.


  

Do you know if anyone of the new cover is similar to flip jacket?

The platform jacket seems to me very bulky jacket.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Is there a particular e-luminator light that will fit inside the new K3 covers that won't stick out the bottom when not in use?  The nook or the sony ones?  Or will there be one developed that is a little shorter?  (And in black or graphite color?)  Could I ask any more questions?


----------



## auburn1975

to JHolmesJr concern about sleeve size.
I have the k3 with m-edge sleeve you asked about; the device is very secure and well padded to assure that there is no movement. Here is my actual device that you can compare the size. I am very pleased.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35903.0.html


----------



## karijos

Hi, 
I am looking at the new m-edge lattitude jacket for my K3. Is there any chance the ZeroChroma stand will spring out and damage the kindle?

Many Thanks,

Gary


----------



## fancynancy

I have the Trip for my K2 and it works well for me.  I LOVE the strap closure because it's so easy to use and works so well.  I like the canvas cover because it's lightweight, but, I must say, the colors are not to my liking.  I always buy green covers or covers with green in them because I find it to be soothing.  But the Trip green canvas is truly a bright kelly green, and I am not enjoying it, especially with the tan strap.  I like all bright colors, or all dull colors.  A bright orange cover with a bright pink strap might be nice, with a bright-colored interior.  But the color combos for the Trip don't work well IMHO.  In any event, when I finally get a K3, I don't think I'll use a jacket at all.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Morning!  Sorry for the delay in responding to everyone!  I am going to do my best to answer as many questions as I can in just one post, rather than spamming the thread with answers.  

JHolmesJr - Some of our Sleeves are listed as compatible with multiple eReaders.  For the smaller devices this does mean that there may be a little extra wiggle room inside.  We have listed these as compatible so that customers who want something to use to protect their new Kindle3 have some options while we, and the other accessory makers, work to get our custom fit Kindle3 accessories available.

erscott - The most similar is our new Platform Jacket for the Kindle3 which is a little larger than the Flip Jacket would have been.  This is because the Platform is designed to also store an e-Luminator2 inside, to the left of the device, while the Flip stored the e-Luminator2 outside, to the right of the device.  So the Platform is about a 1/2" wider and about 1 oz. heavier than the Flip Jacket would have been.

KimberlyinMN - The version of our e-Luminator2 that we originally designed for the nook fits our Kindle3 jackets perfectly.  We will probably be offering it in black, but a black version will not be available for a little while yet.

karijos/Gary - The Theater Stand by ZeroChroma, is a really cool piece of hardware that adjusts with 16 clicks and rotates all the way around to allow for the perfect viewing angle.  It clicks securely closed and is actually recessed into the grey interior fabric of the Latitude jacket and will not come into contact with the Kindle.

Everyone, we are noting your feedback about the colors for our Trip jacket and are passing the information along to our Product Development Team.  As always, we appreciate your candid feedback!  I think I got all of the questions, but please, let me know if I missed something.  Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## karijos

Hi,

I currently have the K2 lattiude jacket and e-Luminator2 Booklight. Will the booklight fit the new K3 lattitude jacket?

Many Thanks,

Gary


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

karijos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I currently have the K2 lattiude jacket and e-Luminator2 Booklight. Will the booklight fit the new K3 lattitude jacket?
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary!

Good question! Because the Latitude Jackets use the e-Luminator on the outside, the light you have for your Kindle2 will work with the Kindle3 Latitude Jacket. Really the only difference between the versions of the lights is the length of the flexible neck. This difference matters more with jackets that are designed to store the lights inside, since a longer light would stick out of the bottom. But with the Latitude jackets this probably won't have any noticeable affect.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to let you all know that some of our new Kindle3 Latitude Jackets and Trip Jackets are now available for purchase through our website, www.medgestore.com. If you have any questions or need any help placing an order, please contact us through our website for fastest service...
http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/

Thank you!
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## brandy1

Any news on when the Platform cases might be available?  I'm still within my 30 day return period on my Amazon cover.  I might consider returning the Amazon cover if the Platform will be available soon.


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

brandy1 said:


> Any news on when the Platform cases might be available? I'm still within my 30 day return period on my Amazon cover. I might consider returning the Amazon cover if the Platform will be available soon.


I am sorry, but I still do not have a date for the Platform Jackets yet. As soon as we have any news, we will let everyone here know. Thank you for your interest in our products!!!


----------



## karsha

JackieAtMEdge,

Thank you for the update!  I'd like to put my vote in for the Trip Jacket for K3 in your orange with lime band that was available for K2.


----------



## graygables

My M Edge Latitude cover and light for my K3 came today.  SOOOOO close to being perfect for me, but not quite.  My beef is with the pocket on the back.  I don't like how the light sticks out of the back if the cover isn't zipped over it and I really need that back pocket to be open the full length to accommodate my planner (stick the back cover in) when I'm at work to make it a perfectly compact system.  I much prefer the way the light fits on the top of the Kindle (between it and the cover), but there is no room at all to store the light without pulling it out.  Just a hair bigger and it would have been a perfect fit to leave the light in place, freeing up the zip pocket for the charger (and a pen for my planner).  I also need the full zip-around closure for protection.

I'm not a fan of having anything inside the cover facing the Kindle for fear of abrasion, so having a cover where I might be able to put my planner inside isn't a good call, nor do I want to open my Kindle every time I need my planner to take a note on something.  I work at night, so the light is an absolute must for me.

The Capital Jacket may be the perfect solution, but I need something to protect my Kindle NOW.  I'm not a fan of multiple items to serve one purpose, so I hate spending money on a temp now and a better product later.

Any news AT ALL on when the Capital Jacket is coming?  If it's soon, I'll return the Latitude.


----------



## cbb77

Anyone pickup the GO jacket yet?  Curious how this looks and functions.  On the hunt for a new cover and this is a candidate as I like the color of the Mocha, which is suppose to be available starting tomorrow.  If anyone has picked one up please post thoughts.  Trying to decide between 3 different covers at his point.


----------



## miranda

I'm a little confused...I'm getting the purple executive jacket for my new K3 and can't quite figure out which light goes with it.  It says the e-luminator light stores in the jacket, but then I read on here somewhere that the light is too long and won't fit but that the light for the Nook fits? So help...which m-edge light will fit in the executive jacket?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Good Afternoon Everyone!

graygables - I am sorry, we are still working on our Capital Jacket but do not have a release date yet. But I am trying to get more info and will let you know what I find out.

Miranda - We make several different versions of the e-Luminator2 Booklight so I understand your confusion. You want to make sure that you are ordering the version that is listed as being compatible with either the Latest Generation, 6" Display, Amazon Kindle or the Barnes and Noble nook (since they are the same version of the light). Here is the product page for the correct light on our website:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/nook-eluminator2.psp?device=kindle3
And here is the page on Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/M-Edge-e-Luminator-Booklight-Display-Generation/dp/B003ZJUWHY/ref=br_lf_m_1000579551_1_14_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics&pf_rd_p=1275885822&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000579551&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0DB15YVTR7VZMDSGZPX7
Or, if you would rather get one in person (and if there is a store convenient to you) you can purchase it at Best Buy.

I hope this info helps!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## blackcat

Jackie, any news on the new yorker cases yet?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

graygables said:


> Any news AT ALL on when the Capital Jacket is coming? If it's soon, I'll return the Latitude.


I just checked and it looks like our Capital Jacket should be available sometime in November. If you are interested in this item, I would strongly suggest signing up to be notified about it's release through the product page on our website. I do also want to caution everyone that this is just an estimate and that various factors beyond our control this product may not end up being released in November. I hope this information helps!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

blackcat said:


> Jackie, any news on the new yorker cases yet?


No updates yet, but we are working on them and will let everyone know just as soon as we have more information! Thank you for your continued interest!!!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## karsha

Hi Jackie, 

Any news on new colors for the Trip Jacket for the latest generation?  I purchased the lighted Kindle cover from Amazon, and while I like it, my husdand complains that the light is too bright.  Well, not really too bright, it's just the angle of the light shines in his direction and it can't be adjusted.  If the new colors for the Trip will be out soon, I'll return the amazon cover and wait for the new Trip.

Thanks so much!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

karsha said:


> Hi Jackie,
> 
> Any news on new colors for the Trip Jacket for the latest generation? I purchased the lighted Kindle cover from Amazon, and while I like it, my husdand complains that the light is too bright. Well, not really too bright, it's just the angle of the light shines in his direction and it can't be adjusted. If the new colors for the Trip will be out soon, I'll return the amazon cover and wait for the new Trip.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi Karsha!

We currently have the Trip available in Black, Navy Blue and Fuchsia I am not sure about other colors, but I will check on it and will let you all know as soon as I have any information. Thank you!!!

Take care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## graygables

Update on my Latitude:  it went back to Amazon today. The upper left "loop" to hold the Kindle in place was simply too loose and it kept popping off.  With the light between the Kindle and the case, it just wasn't holding snugly.  I'm quite disappointed, but will likely give the Capital a try when it comes out.  I did read another review at Amazon on the Latitude that had the same problem, so maybe it's a production issue?


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Only a very small number of our Latitude Jackets for the Kindle3 (seems to be less than 50 overall) seem to be having this issue. It does appear to have been caused by a slight variation in the way the corner pockets were sewn in. We do quality check a significant amount of all of our products, but even so, these few were not caught. Anyone who has received a Latitude Jacket with this issue should contact us at https://app.medgestore.com/about/contact/ and we will be happy to replace the item for you.

The worst example of this problem that I have been able to get a hold of stood up to a typical use shake-test without any problems. It was only when I shook the jacket like it was an Etch-A-Sketch that the corner popped loose. I should also say that due to the flexible construction of the Latitude Jacket, it may be necessary to occasionally re-tighten the corner straps when you open the jacket to read.

But we want everyone to be happy with their M-Edge accessories, confident that their eReader is being protected in the best possible way. So, please, feel free to contact us using the link above if you ever have any questions or concerns about your M-Edge products. Thank you!!!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## VictoriaAtMEdge

Good afternoon everyone, I wanted to share our latest press release with all of you. We are very excited to announce that our products will be sold in Staples and Best Buy stores nationwide as well as Target.com and Amazon.com. You can read the full release here http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20101019005788/en/M-Edge-Accessories-Announces-Suite-Products-Kindle-3

M-Edge Accessories Announces Suite of New Products for Kindle 3 (Latest Generation)
M-Edge E-Reader Covers, Lights, and Stands to be sold in Best Buy and Staples Stores Nationwide, as well as Target.com and Amazon.com

ODENTON, Md., October 19, 2010 - With the holidays fast approaching and demand for Kindle 3 (Latest Generation) accessories growing rapidly, M-Edge Accessories is launching their most expansive suite of products to date. M-Edge, the leading provider of e-reader accessories since 2006, now offers more than 20 jackets, sleeves, stands, and lights for the new Kindle, with their products sold at Staples and Best Buy stores, as well as Target.com, Amazon.com, and M-Edge's online store.​


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaAtMEdge said:


> Good afternoon everyone, I wanted to share our latest press release with all of you. We are very excited to announce that our products will be sold in Staples and Best Buy stores nationwide as well as Target.com and Amazon.com. You can read the full release here http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20101019005788/en/M-Edge-Accessories-Announces-Suite-Products-Kindle-3
> 
> M-Edge Accessories Announces Suite of New Products for Kindle 3 (Latest Generation)
> M-Edge E-Reader Covers, Lights, and Stands to be sold in Best Buy and Staples Stores Nationwide, as well as Target.com and Amazon.com
> 
> ODENTON, Md., October 19, 2010 - With the holidays fast approaching and demand for Kindle 3 (Latest Generation) accessories growing rapidly, M-Edge Accessories is launching their most expansive suite of products to date. M-Edge, the leading provider of e-reader accessories since 2006, now offers more than 20 jackets, sleeves, stands, and lights for the new Kindle, with their products sold at Staples and Best Buy stores, as well as Target.com, Amazon.com, and M-Edge's online store.​


That is great news! Thank you!!!


----------

